# Anyone else about to try straight after mc?



## freddie

Hello!

Can't believe I am in this forum :cry: I started my natural mc on Thursday, after being told a couple of weeks ago that it would happen. I have a scan tomorrow to check all is gone. I feel like it should be as I have bled LOADS and also (TMI) passed a large, liver-like lump yesterday, which I am presuming is whatever tissue, sac etc... that was in there?

So if all is okay, hubby and I are set to try again straight away. I have bought some OPKs to help judge fertile time as obviously I won't know what my cycle is doing! We fell pregnant first try last time so I am really hoping that maybe it could happen like that again (pretty please...)

Anyway, is there anyone else out there trying again straight after mc?

xxx


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hi Rachel, I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs:
I'm in the same boat as you... miscarried on Thursday night/Friday morning. I bled loads and I'm still bleeding and suffering some small cramps. I dont have another ultrasound until the 25th but I plan to try straight away. I have PCOS and so my fertility comes into question as I got pregnant using clomid but I'm hoping that by some miracle, I'll be able to conceive naturally this time around as I have heard that you are more fertile after mc.

Here's wishing you the very best with trying, I'll be right there alongside you xxx


----------



## freddie

Yep my nurse told me that you are more fertile for 6 months after a miscarriage, although somewhere I read it is just until your first period comes again... Either way let's hope those odds work in our favour :)


----------



## BabyForMe83

I just feel so impatient... I can't start TTC until I stop bleeding... it feels like it's been forever. Most ppl said they bled for a couple of days and that it wasn't very much. I feel like I'm bleeding more than a normal period... (even though I hardly have them)


----------



## freddie

Don't worry I'm exactly the same, have bled loads and loads and although it is lighter now it is still going. I can't wait to try again, I just want to be pregnant again :( I miss it already!


----------



## mom22boys

I found out my baby died last Sunday (10-9-11) I am still bleeding a little. I told my Dr that I just did not think we could wait even tho she suggested to wait 1 month. I just want to be pregnant so bad! So this month we are not preventing but kind of not really trying.


----------



## freddie

Well good luck to you both! Keep us updated :) No one has told us that we should wait a cycle but if they did I definitely would not be able to!


----------



## BabyForMe83

I'm praying that we will all have our BFPs very soon xxx


----------



## freddie

Are you guys going to do a HPT to check when pg hormone is out of your system? After my scan today, the nurse said that I should test in 2 weeks as that's how long it will take to get a negative... Does that mean I have to wait at least 2 more weeks before there's any chance of starting to try??? :(


----------



## legs333

Hi there ladies. So sorry for everyones losses :hugs: 
I'm in a similar boat - I started bleeding/cramping really bad on the 12th and it was confirmed on the 14th we had m/c :cry: I have a scan on Thursday to make sure it's complete - then we want to start trying again right away.... I've heard the same as another poster - that you are more likely to get preggers again straight away... We will probably use OPKs to make sure I'm actually O'ing. I truly believe that's what got us preggers in the first place (Sept was the first time using them and we got our bfp that cycle!)! 
Does anyone plan on or ever used progesterone cream?! 

Here's hoping for the best and that we all have our sticky bfp real soon!!! 
Sticky baby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## Lillou

rachelkt said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can't believe I am in this forum :cry: I started my natural mc on Thursday, after being told a couple of weeks ago that it would happen. I have a scan tomorrow to check all is gone. I feel like it should be as I have bled LOADS and also (TMI) passed a large, liver-like lump yesterday, which I am presuming is whatever tissue, sac etc... that was in there?
> 
> So if all is okay, hubby and I are set to try again straight away. I have bought some OPKs to help judge fertile time as obviously I won't know what my cycle is doing! We fell pregnant first try last time so I am really hoping that maybe it could happen like that again (pretty please...)
> 
> Anyway, is there anyone else out there trying again straight after mc?
> 
> xxx

:hugs: I cant believe I am here either. I am just stopping progesterone and waiting to see if I m/c naturally or need a D&C. We will be trying right away again.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Rachel - I might take HPT to check but my next scan isn't until next Tuesday I'm hoping I'll be all clear by then. The good news is that it looks like the bleeding is about to stop.

Legs - I'm considering progesterone cream too but not quite sure when or how to use it...


----------



## legs333

BabyForMe83 said:


> Rachel - I might take HPT to check but my next scan isn't until next Tuesday I'm hoping I'll be all clear by then. The good news is that it looks like the bleeding is about to stop.
> 
> Legs - I'm considering progesterone cream too but not quite sure when or how to use it...

That is good news about the bleeding... 
As for the progesterone cream I was told to get it from a health food store and follow the directions on the label. But as for when to use it apparently you can either use it right after you O to make the lining of the uterus cushier. Or if you don't want to do that every cycle you can use it starting the same day you get a positive hpt until 10 weeks or so to insure bean implants all the way.... I'm new to the idea of using it but I haven't heard that it would hurt soo.... I think I may have just convinced myself to use it next cycle lol ;)


----------



## Lillou

BabyForMe83 said:


> Rachel - I might take HPT to check but my next scan isn't until next Tuesday I'm hoping I'll be all clear by then. The good news is that it looks like the bleeding is about to stop.
> 
> Legs - I'm considering progesterone cream too but not quite sure when or how to use it...

I had originally bought progesterone cream from amazon and I ended up finding it had ginseng and a bunch of other things in it I wasnt sure of. To be safe I bought Progestelle online its only ingredients are coconut oil and progesterone usp according to the bottle and their site which I thought was safest. I started using it 3 days after I was fairly certain I O'd and I got my first BFP the first month that I tried it so that is promising considering I have tried so many other things including a 4th round of clomid. If you use it you are suppose to continue to use it if you get a BFP and speak to your doctor about it I know stopping it too soon in pregnancy can cause a m/c to start. I have also read that some women start to get AF if they are not pregnant on the progesterone and some need to stop the progesterone in order for AF to come on. My plan for the next cycle I use it is to wait until AF is four days late and if a early/sensitive test doesn't detect any HCG and AF hasn't started than stop it. It will stink to have to make the TWW a T and a half WW but better safe than sorry IMO. :hugs:


----------



## bhenmac

Hi Ladies...it brings tears to my eyes to think about how many of us have faced this. I miscarriage in July 2011 (naturally). Hubby and I agreed to just see what happens for the next cycle- however, I took it way more seriously and we tried extensively when I was ovulating. We did not get pregnant. That sucked as bad as the miscarriage - it seemed! However, my next ovulation, we conceived and we are now 10 wks pregnant. 

My GP and the emerg Dr both said we could start trying as soon as I felt up to it. But I also knew that my HCG levels needed to go down. My GP didn't think a blood test was neccessary to determine this so I did what I thought I could not do - about 3 weeks later, I took a pregnancy test...and cried when it came back negative. I had read online that a commercial pregnancy test can detect HCG levels of 25 so I figured if I gave it a few days, I'd be good. 

Also, on another note, when I went to my new OB about this pregnancy, he told me that ideally he would have liked me to wait 3 cycles before trying again for 2 reasons: 1. so that your body- cycle, hormones etc- go back to normal and 2. to ensure you are not replacing the loss of the first with the pregnancy of the 2nd. Since I knew my body had gone back to normal (see negative pregnancy test) for the most part and because I thought I had actually healed enough - or felt hope at least - I thought I was good. 

I hope that helps. I found these forums so helpful when I was miscarrying and I promised myself when I felt better I would write in some to continue the cycle of support/help.


----------



## freddie

bhenmac said:


> Hi Ladies...it brings tears to my eyes to think about how many of us have faced this. I miscarriage in July 2011 (naturally). Hubby and I agreed to just see what happens for the next cycle- however, I took it way more seriously and we tried extensively when I was ovulating. We did not get pregnant. That sucked as bad as the miscarriage - it seemed! However, my next ovulation, we conceived and we are now 10 wks pregnant.
> 
> My GP and the emerg Dr both said we could start trying as soon as I felt up to it. But I also knew that my HCG levels needed to go down. My GP didn't think a blood test was neccessary to determine this so I did what I thought I could not do - about 3 weeks later, I took a pregnancy test...and cried when it came back negative. I had read online that a commercial pregnancy test can detect HCG levels of 25 so I figured if I gave it a few days, I'd be good.
> 
> Also, on another note, when I went to my new OB about this pregnancy, he told me that ideally he would have liked me to wait 3 cycles before trying again for 2 reasons: 1. so that your body- cycle, hormones etc- go back to normal and 2. to ensure you are not replacing the loss of the first with the pregnancy of the 2nd. Since I knew my body had gone back to normal (see negative pregnancy test) for the most part and because I thought I had actually healed enough - or felt hope at least - I thought I was good.
> 
> I hope that helps. I found these forums so helpful when I was miscarrying and I promised myself when I felt better I would write in some to continue the cycle of support/help.

Thanks for posting. Although it's horrible to know that you went through a m/c too, it's so reassuring to hear about a successful pregnancy afterwards. Good luck with everything, hope you have a perfectly smooth 9 months x


----------



## freddie

BabyForMe83 said:


> Rachel - I might take HPT to check but my next scan isn't until next Tuesday I'm hoping I'll be all clear by then. The good news is that it looks like the bleeding is about to stop.

That's good, I think my bleeding is stopping too. My scan showed that my uterus is apparently back to normal size and shape and all is clear in there, I just had to wait for one last clot to pass which was apparently at my cervix but I'm pretty sure that's passed now... (sorry if TMI). I did a hpt yesterday, I don't know why cos I knew it'd still be positive which it was... Felt weird seeing a positive and feeling sad about it :nope:

Last night I felt terrible and was crying for ages, I thought I was past that bit but I guess after the scan it sort of finalised it all. Does anyone else have up and down days? I feel totally fine with things one day and devastated again the next :(


----------



## BabyForMe83

I did a hpt last night... I guess I was just curious. The line was there but fainter than before. I think we're all gonna have up/down days. Yesterday I was so moody I had such a bad attitude and realised I was gonna end up taking it out on someone aound me I felt so bad I stayed in bed for the rest of the day. Today I don't feel so bad but started bleeding again. I had hoped it had stopped. Is it bad to want to have sex so soon? Not just because I want to try again but I just have this longing to be close in that way to OH again....


----------



## poppyp

Im so sorry- its awful to go through this. I thought i had miscarried naturally as i lost lots of blood but on my scan it was all still the same as the inital scan when they told me i had miscarried. I had a surgical evac in the end. I did bleed for a about 4 days after but we have started trying again and it does feel like one way of moving on. I dont know how else to go about things. Its heartbreaking:cry:. I hope you get pg again soon. Xxx:flower:


----------



## mom22boys

SO your supose to take a test 2 weeks after to see if its all gone? My Dr told me nothing.............I really thought she was sweet but I really am confused about all this. I am almost at the end of my bleeding its been 2 weeks. SO I take a test and it comes back a BFN then that means things should start back to normal?


----------



## freddie

Yep I think that means it is all back to normal! I just confused myself - As it has been 9 days since mc started and bleeding has stopped I thought I'd start trying the OPKs but it came up positive... I thought that was weird as it would be a bit fast to ovulate? But now I have read that an OPK can show positive if you have pg hormone in your system grrr! So I guess I need to keep taking HPT tests too... Boots are gonna make a fortune out of me this month!


----------



## JoLM

Hi, I've just had a MC started last Friday. It was very upsetting as we only found out I was PG on the Tuesday, they were also unable to scan as I was 5 weeks, only been told to retest in 2 weeks. I've just finished bleeding and feel ready to try again. Is it ok if I join you.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hey JoLM I am so very sorry for your loss:hugs:

I have also just recently stopped bleeding a couple days ago. I really hope we get our BFPs soon and that they are lasting ones. Baby dust to you hun. Keep the faith xxx


----------



## laylas

Hey everyone! After months of bbt we started trying last cycle and became pregnant only for bleeding to start one week later. If I wasn't ttc and tested early, I would have just thought maybe I had a late period...hpt is negative as of yesterday. DH and I want to start trying again asap. I haven't established with an ob yet, my appointment isnt until three weeks from now, but I'm assuming since I was only + for 6 days or so my body isn't too affected?? I don't know. This has been very hard and makes me worry this will happen again. are you guys trying straight away?? thanks!!:blush:


----------



## freddie

laylas said:


> Hey everyone! After months of bbt we started trying last cycle and became pregnant only for bleeding to start one week later. If I wasn't ttc and tested early, I would have just thought maybe I had a late period...hpt is negative as of yesterday. DH and I want to start trying again asap. I haven't established with an ob yet, my appointment isnt until three weeks from now, but I'm assuming since I was only + for 6 days or so my body isn't too affected?? I don't know. This has been very hard and makes me worry this will happen again. are you guys trying straight away?? thanks!!:blush:

Sorry that you are going through this:hugs:
As I understand it, a negative pregnancy test indicates all is back to normal - and I suppose it would make sense that the less time you were pregnant for the quicker your body will recover. I tested again on Saturday and am still getting positive although I'm sure it took longer to come up this time so hopefully soon it will be negative (never thought I'd say that!)

I think you can't help but worry that it will happen again but we have to listen to all the statistics that say that you are highly likely to go on to have a healthy pregnancy (85% chance) so I think those odds are pretty good :) 

Good luck to you, I look forward to one of us announcing a BFP soon :D


----------



## JoLM

Thanks everyone for your welcomes and I hope we're all get our BFP soon. I had an interesting chat with the Ob today who said I should check a week later but my GP said 2weeks for negative test. 

Sorry if this is TMI or if I upset anyone by asking he also seemed quite surprised I only bled for 2 days. Can I check how long everyone else bled? x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hello ladies, just wanted to let y'all know that I had 2 m/c' first one on october 2009 and then again on January 27th 2010 before becoming pregnant with my daughter. So we waited a cycle and she was full term no problems born on November 30th 2010!

We decided we wanted to have our babies close together so we started trying and I conceived and miscarried again at 4+ weeks in may, waited 2 cycles and conceived and m/c'd for the 4th time on September 16th at 5 weeks. I had a doctors appointment 3 weeks later on october 6th and my doctor mentioned testing and clomid so we decided we would wait a cycle to get all that started.

I was cd 21 day of doctor appointment and ovulated cd 25 (Ihave been ovulating late postpartum) so since we were waiting, hubby and I decided to use protection and all I can say is it must have failed because...well, I got pregnant anyway lol! Which is just a miricle considering we only had unprotected bd 6 full days before ovulation! So this little one must really want to be here because he/she either had to hang around for 6 days or break through a condom! Either way I keep telling myself that this one is a fighter and isn't going to give up!

I did get the testing done and am awaiting results, but just wanted you guys to know you are definitely more fertile after a m/c so good luck and baby dust to all and I hope I didn't ramble lol!


----------



## 3xscharmer

JoLM- I bled for 6 days this last time after the 4th m/c. I have bleed as much as 13 days though but not less than 5.


----------



## freddie

JoLM said:


> Thanks everyone for your welcomes and I hope we're all get our BFP soon. I had an interesting chat with the Ob today who said I should check a week later but my GP said 2weeks for negative test.
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI or if I upset anyone by asking he also seemed quite surprised I only bled for 2 days. Can I check how long everyone else bled? x

I bled for about a week!


----------



## BabyForMe83

JoLM said:


> Thanks everyone for your welcomes and I hope we're all get our BFP soon. I had an interesting chat with the Ob today who said I should check a week later but my GP said 2weeks for negative test.
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI or if I upset anyone by asking he also seemed quite surprised I only bled for 2 days. Can I check how long everyone else bled? x

I bled for 10 days and hpt is showing negative now


----------



## mom22boys

rachelkt said:



> Yep I think that means it is all back to normal! I just confused myself - As it has been 9 days since mc started and bleeding has stopped I thought I'd start trying the OPKs but it came up positive... I thought that was weird as it would be a bit fast to ovulate? But now I have read that an OPK can show positive if you have pg hormone in your system grrr! So I guess I need to keep taking HPT tests too... Boots are gonna make a fortune out of me this month!

When I was pregnant I did a OPK and as soon as the pee hit it, it was super dark! Now when I do one there is hardly 2 lines at all! SO ya I think I would do the HPT! I know what you mean I am fixing to order all my supplies for next month! UGH!


----------



## themarshas

Hi everyone, just hoping I can join you all. I had a miscarriage at 5 weeks that occurred over the weekend. Yesterday I had this confirmed at the hospital. My DH and I are hoping to try again right off even though we were told we should wait until my AF comes to see everything is back on track. I bled for 3 days and now it seems fairly done, just some small spotting. I'm assuming that everything is out of my system as my level was only a 9 yesterday which is close to normal/nonpregnant.


----------



## freddie

themarshas said:


> Hi everyone, just hoping I can join you all. I had a miscarriage at 5 weeks that occurred over the weekend. Yesterday I had this confirmed at the hospital. My DH and I are hoping to try again right off even though we were told we should wait until my AF comes to see everything is back on track. I bled for 3 days and now it seems fairly done, just some small spotting. I'm assuming that everything is out of my system as my level was only a 9 yesterday which is close to normal/nonpregnant.

That level sounds good, I hope mine doesn't take too long to drop, when they last tested it it was over 11,000 :( but that was before I started to bleed... I did another OPK today and it was negative so I'm hoping that means I might get a negative HPT soon... I may do one later this eve and see...


----------



## JoLM

Thanks everyone. I MC at 4 weeks 4 days which might be why I bled only for a couple of days similar to themarshes, i did a test tonight and there was still a very faint line so will try again on Friday and if negative will be getting to know hubby. x


----------



## freddie

Just did another HPT it is only very very faintly positive, like hardly a line at all so with luck I'll do one in a couple of days a get a proper negative and then we can finally start trying again :) JoLM sounds like you are close to being able to too!


----------



## laylas

JoLM-I was 4 weeks 2/3 days and bled for 3 days, only spotting today. This is pretty normal for me for a period as well. Just wanted to say thanks to everyone, I feel much better here than I do on my old thread since the chemical. Fx'd everyone!!!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hi everyone... we're closer each day to our BFPs! Anyone thinking of going to the Fertility Show @ Olympia London? I think I might...


----------



## JoLM

rachelkt-TMI but I started tonight, a cuddle just led on.......

I know what you mean laylas, its nice to be able talk and ask those questions your not too sure about. x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hello, just wanted to pop in and say hi. I had a mmc 2 weeks ago (first pregnancy at 10 week when I had the scan) followed by ERPC last week. I have been posting on the loss thread but want to start thinking about ttc so I have been lurking on this and the over 35 thread getting advice and positive thoughts from you ladies!

I know its still early days but I feel if I have been going baby mad since the loss. I have started myself and the OH on coenzq10 and have bought ov sticks (this bit he doesn't know about yet!).

Wishing us all luck for the future!


----------



## JoLM

Hi Pinksmarties, wish you luck too. x


----------



## freddie

JoLM said:


> rachelkt-TMI but I started tonight, a cuddle just led on.......
> 
> I know what you mean laylas, its nice to be able talk and ask those questions your not too sure about. x

Yay! We've officially started too  although I don't think it's the right time yet but don't wanna miss it he he!

Babyforme - what is the fertility show?

Pinksmarties - good luck to you


----------



## hercfreak

Hey Ladies,

I also like to join you. I've had a missed mc. They think my baby died when I was 5 weeks but only started to get some bleeding at 9+6 weeks. Because it took so long to get a small amount of bleeding it was a joint decision between EPU, me & DH that we'd go for a D&C. I had my D&C on Friday last week and I've only had a small amount of spotting on the Sat and no other bleeding.
It took us a year to conceive and I'm dreading having to go through all that again. Both DH and I want to start TTC as soon as possible. We've not been told to do a HPT but I'm assuming that since I had the D&C and no bleeding that everything should be fairly back to normal and we can start TTC again. Anyone got any ideas? And when would be the best time to use OPK's again?


----------



## freddie

hercfreak said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I also like to join you. I've had a missed mc. They think my baby died when I was 5 weeks but only started to get some bleeding at 9+6 weeks. Because it took so long to get a small amount of bleeding it was a joint decision between EPU, me & DH that we'd go for a D&C. I had my D&C on Friday last week and I've only had a small amount of spotting on the Sat and no other bleeding.
> It took us a year to conceive and I'm dreading having to go through all that again. Both DH and I want to start TTC as soon as possible. We've not been told to do a HPT but I'm assuming that since I had the D&C and no bleeding that everything should be fairly back to normal and we can start TTC again. Anyone got any ideas? And when would be the best time to use OPK's again?

Hi hercfreak... Sorry you've had to join us here but welcome :hugs:
I'd recommend doing an HPT as my nurse said that if it was still positive after 2 weeks I should go and see them for another scan to check that everything has gone. It will also eliminate the chance of getting a positive pregnancy test later down the line only to find out that it is just left over hormones from this time round - which would be horrible :( If you get a negative now, you will know for sure that the next positive is a real one! Hope that all makes sense?! 

I've started using OPKs already although I did a HPT today and I swear I could still see an ever so slight second line although only if I really squint so I am taking it as negative and praying that I O soon... x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi hercfreak. I had not been told to do hpt but saw that other were to see that their hcg levels had reduced back down so I have been doing it too. Not sure how accurate the cheapies are and I think I can still see a faint line. It has only been 10 days since my ERPC and initially I kept telling myself that I would wait ttc until after my first AF but I don't think I can wait that long lol! I haven't used opk but I think you may get false + if there is still hcg in your urine. Is your hubby in the RAF? (guessing from your name and picture!!) My hubby is in RAF up here in Scotland.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi rachelkt. I am the same, I did hpt this morning and think I saw very faint line, depending on the light, holding the stick at an angle and how I squint my eyes!! LOL. It has only been 10 days so can't be a sure that its a negative. Finger crossed you ov soon!!


----------



## hercfreak

Thanks Ladies will go and get some cheapie HPT's tomorrow. We were going to wait until AF but I can't wait that long. What makes it worse is the day I started to have a small bleed I'd just been and collected my maternity uniform from clothing stores.

pinksmarties yes hubby is in RAF so am I. He's at Odiham and I'm at Halton which doesn't help with TTC as he's away during the week, although as soon as I go pos OPK he does come home that night after work! Thankfully we're only just over an hour away from each other, although I'm due to be posted in April 12 and knowing our luck I'll prob end up being back in the North east!


----------



## freddie

I just got a positive OPK!! :) Have been feeling so down all morning and that has just cheered me up :)


----------



## hercfreak

I'm just about to go & get some new supplies in, so will keep you updated.


----------



## BabyForMe83

rachelkt said:


> I just got a positive OPK!! :) Have been feeling so down all morning and that has just cheered me up :)

That's great news! I think I had some ovulation pains this morning from my left side but don't want to get too excited about it...

The Fertility show is on next weekend (4th and 5th november) I'm guessing it will be a bit like Home Expo lol lots of stalls and professionals offering advice and services on fertility issues and for people trying to get preggers. There will also be seminars and I plan on signing up for the ones specifically aimed at those suffering from PCOS. I'm hoping to come away really informed and equipped with a better understanding of my situation and how to increase my chances of getting/staying pregnant...


----------



## JoLM

Welcome hercfreak, i'm the same as you it took us 9 months ttc and very scared it will take the same amount of time. I only had a faintline on HPT at beginning of the week and have already started trying again. I know I should wait.

How long is everyone going to wait until testing? i'm thinking 6 weeks from MC if AF does not appear beforehand.


----------



## JoLM

rachelkt said:


> I just got a positive OPK!! :) Have been feeling so down all morning and that has just cheered me up :)

:thumbup:


----------



## pinksmarties

rachelkt said:


> I just got a positive OPK!! :) Have been feeling so down all morning and that has just cheered me up :)

Yay!! Saw your post this morning from work but couldn't log in, made me smile too.


----------



## pinksmarties

BabyForMe83 - can you share with us any info that may be of interest after the Fertility show. I think we will all hoover up any bits of advice or info that will help usl!!!!

JoLM - when you say how long are we going to wait to test do you mean hpt for actual real BFP or to start using opk's? I know the Dr's say to wait ttc but it so difficult. There are people on here with BFP after MC before what would have been their first AF that makes waiting hard. It is almost like a 'waste' of a cycle and another month lost. At 37 I already feel time running away to fast.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Of course I will! I'm def gonna take up a pen/pad and grab as many leaflets as poss. Promise to report back!


----------



## laylas

pinksmarties--don't worry, most of my friends are starting their families and are in their 40's! I live on the west coast where most people don't even think about babies til they are 35 or older! I am from the midwest and am almost 30, but my husband is 40--he worries about his age and ttc, ahh, so we all have our "worries" but I think we place too much emphasis on age. 

Rachelkt--so does that mean you are ovulating 2 weeks after mc? I was just talking with DH about when we should get busy, its so hard to say. I don't use o strips, I bbt and go off o pain and cm, not ideal for this situation I guess, but I can't pee on anything right now without spinning out of control, obsessing!! I am determined to wait for AF this month as well, but I guess after mc I could be waiting awhile...goodness!

Good luck to everyone :sex::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pinksmarties

Laylas, I know I shouldn't be worried by my age but for some reason it is bothering me a lot, I suppose it is something I'll have to work through. There are friends of friends that are similar age to me becoming pregnant so it should give me hope but it doesn't. I am not in the right frame of mind to tackle that particular issue after my mc.

I am beginning to understand what you might mean about the stick thing. I am 11 days erpc had just had to do and ov test this afternoon just for curiosity sake (never done one before) after reading rachels post. There was faint line (-ve) and feel I could get obsessive about this. Maybe buying 25 digital sticks online tonight is an indication - oh dear :blush:


----------



## Stash777

Can I join you ladies? First off, huge :hugs: to all of you for your losses.

My story: I got my first pos Sept 18, Beta#1 86 and Beta#2 129 (from what I remember), had my first u/s at 6+5 (Oct 7) with an empty sac measuring 4-5wks, second u/s 7+5 (Oct 14) measuring 4-5wks and "collapsing on itself", started spotting Oct 17 (after stopping prometrium), and m/c Oct 20. My betas on Monday (Oct24) were 87 and go in again this Monday to make sure they've hit zero. My RE said as soon as they hit zero we could start trying again right away as long as we were ready and that after my first AF we would start treatment again (moving to IUI). I did do an hpt this morning and the line was so v v faint that it looked negative at first glance, so I'm assuming that by Monday my betas will be zero. My bleeding and spotting has stopped - thank God it didn't last very long.

So, we decided when we were first told it was a blighted ovum and m/c was to be expected that we would try again right away. I posted a story in the m/c support thread about spirit babies, which I think is why I have been okay with this whole process (sad and at first devastated, but okay). Anyhow, my main concern is that I have PCOS and rarely O on my own. We had gone through 3 cycles of treatment and the first cycle we took a break from the treatment we finally got our BFP. I did, however, use soy iso to help with O. Since I'm not wanting to actually wait for AF to start, I'm trying to figure out if I should start soy now or just see if I O on my own within the next 4 weeks (if I haven't had AF in 4 weeks my RE is going to induce it with provera). My biggest reason for not wanting to wait until after my first AF is that I've read you're supposed to be super fertile right after a m/c.


----------



## freddie

laylas said:


> pinksmarties--don't worry, most of my friends are starting their families and are in their 40's! I live on the west coast where most people don't even think about babies til they are 35 or older! I am from the midwest and am almost 30, but my husband is 40--he worries about his age and ttc, ahh, so we all have our "worries" but I think we place too much emphasis on age.
> 
> Rachelkt--so does that mean you are ovulating 2 weeks after mc? I was just talking with DH about when we should get busy, its so hard to say. I don't use o strips, I bbt and go off o pain and cm, not ideal for this situation I guess, but I can't pee on anything right now without spinning out of control, obsessing!! I am determined to wait for AF this month as well, but I guess after mc I could be waiting awhile...goodness!
> 
> Good luck to everyone :sex::dust::dust::dust:

Yep if I counted first day of m/c bleeding as day 1 of cycle then I O'd on day 16 which means it looks like my cycle has gone straight back to normal which is a good sign :) 

I know what you girls mean about obsessing, I really have been obsessing over this but I feel that now I have had my neg HPT and pos OPK I can relax a bit, knowing that my body has done what it was supposed to do and gone back to normal - I was feeling a little let down by it after m/c!


----------



## freddie

Stash777 said:


> Can I join you ladies? First off, huge :hugs: to all of you for your losses.
> 
> My story: I got my first pos Sept 18, Beta#1 86 and Beta#2 129 (from what I remember), had my first u/s at 6+5 (Oct 7) with an empty sac measuring 4-5wks, second u/s 7+5 (Oct 14) measuring 4-5wks and "collapsing on itself", started spotting Oct 17 (after stopping prometrium), and m/c Oct 20. My betas on Monday (Oct24) were 87 and go in again this Monday to make sure they've hit zero. My RE said as soon as they hit zero we could start trying again right away as long as we were ready and that after my first AF we would start treatment again (moving to IUI). I did do an hpt this morning and the line was so v v faint that it looked negative at first glance, so I'm assuming that by Monday my betas will be zero. My bleeding and spotting has stopped - thank God it didn't last very long.
> 
> So, we decided when we were first told it was a blighted ovum and m/c was to be expected that we would try again right away. I posted a story in the m/c support thread about spirit babies, which I think is why I have been okay with this whole process (sad and at first devastated, but okay). Anyhow, my main concern is that I have PCOS and rarely O on my own. We had gone through 3 cycles of treatment and the first cycle we took a break from the treatment we finally got our BFP. I did, however, use soy iso to help with O. Since I'm not wanting to actually wait for AF to start, I'm trying to figure out if I should start soy now or just see if I O on my own within the next 4 weeks (if I haven't had AF in 4 weeks my RE is going to induce it with provera). My biggest reason for not wanting to wait until after my first AF is that I've read you're supposed to be super fertile right after a m/c.

Sorry for your loss :hugs:
I'm afraid I can't offer any advice on your situation but hopefully someone around here can... But I too have been told that you're extra fertile straight after m/c so here's hoping that works in all of our favour x


----------



## JoLM

pinksmarties said:


> BabyForMe83 - can you share with us any info that may be of interest after the Fertility show. I think we will all hoover up any bits of advice or info that will help usl!!!!
> 
> JoLM - when you say how long are we going to wait to test do you mean hpt for actual real BFP or to start using opk's? I know the Dr's say to wait ttc but it so difficult. There are people on here with BFP after MC before what would have been their first AF that makes waiting hard. It is almost like a 'waste' of a cycle and another month lost. At 37 I already feel time running away to fast.

Hi Pinksmarties, sorry for the confusion, I was talking about doing a pregnancy test if no AF arrives. It just i've read on other threads that it seems to take 6 weeks before AF can arrive. I've just gone ahead and started trying and not waiting for AF. My GP said it should be ok as long as I have mine BFN and got it yesterday. I'm don't use OPK as it puts hubby off so have no idea when will be a good time xx


----------



## JoLM

Hi Stash77 sorry for your loss and welcome. xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Stach777, sorry for your loss. I don't have any experience with soy so can't help you there. I am sure there is a big thread I might have seen that has a lot of ladies using so maybe they can advised better. I have read your are more fertile for up to 3-4 months after mc although not sure why. I am holding onto that hope too and will be trying with all my might.


----------



## Little_1

Hey Ladies, it upsets me to think of how many women have went through the heart ache im going through but at the same time it feels good that i am not on my own.. my OH and i were told at our 8 week scan that our baby had died 2 days previously, we waited for 2 weeks to see if things started naturally but i got taken in on the 18th for a d&c..i stopped bleeding today and ended up having sex with my OH (sorry tmi), i think we both just needed to feel that intimacy...but anyway...i didnt no anything about taking a hpt to see if it was negative before having sex again... this was our first baby and i wasnt given very much helpful information about what to do "after".. just very confused atm and worried that i could have done harm to my cervix from having sex to soon :S need some advice please girls... x


----------



## pinksmarties

Little 1, so sorry for your loss and having to join us. I had my erpc on the 18th (first baby 10 weeks) and had sex on Saturday, mainly for the same reasons as you. I just wanted that closeness and intimacy after a horrible few weeks. I think if your bleeding had stopped then there should be no problems. I don't think you will have hurt your cervix , and i have read other ladies DTD earlier than you or I with no issues.I, like you, didn't get much info for after the procedure and the help on here has been invaluable. Some people check with hpt to see that they are -ve and therefore their cycles can get back to some normality and can start to check opk for ovulation. Hugs


----------



## freddie

Sorry that you are going through this Little_1 :hugs: but I don't think you should worry about harming your cervix - if you were not supposed to have sex the doctor would have told you so.

If it helps the advice I was given for after the m/c was to take a HPT 2 weeks after bleeding had stopped to check it was negative and if it wasn't negative by that time to come back to them to be checked for "remains" in case anything needed to be removed. I got a negative about 10 days after bleeding stopped. Knowing you've got a negative now also takes away the chance of testing when you haven't had a period and it coming up positive but not knowing if it's a real positive or left over hormone from m/c.

Hope that helps x


----------



## Little_1

thanx pinksmarties and rachellkt...i think i will take a hpt, more for my own piece of mind i think than anything else...right now my oh ani i are ntnp but i think i will buy opk's to see when i do start to actually O again as my little angel was a miracle in the first place, i have pcos and wen i was checked for my fertility it was quite bad. Happy Halloween to everyone btw...i love this holiday but this year we are givin it a miss. 2day we would have been 12 weeks and tellin our loved ones our fantastic news :( ... i hope we can all celebrate in bfp's and share our wonderful stories of ms, food aversions and having to pee every 5 minutes soon, lol god i miss those day... *hugs* 2 u both


----------



## freddie

Little_1 said:


> thanx pinksmarties and rachellkt...i think i will take a hpt, more for my own piece of mind i think than anything else...right now my oh ani i are ntnp but i think i will buy opk's to see when i do start to actually O again as my little angel was a miracle in the first place, i have pcos and wen i was checked for my fertility it was quite bad. Happy Halloween to everyone btw...i love this holiday but this year we are givin it a miss. 2day we would have been 12 weeks and tellin our loved ones our fantastic news :( ... i hope we can all celebrate in bfp's and share our wonderful stories of ms, food aversions and having to pee every 5 minutes soon, lol god i miss those day... *hugs* 2 u both

I know how you feel - our 12 week scan was booked for this Thursday, am dreading how I'm gonna feel on that day :(


----------



## pinksmarties

rachelkt said:


> Little_1 said:
> 
> 
> thanx pinksmarties and rachellkt...i think i will take a hpt, more for my own piece of mind i think than anything else...right now my oh ani i are ntnp but i think i will buy opk's to see when i do start to actually O again as my little angel was a miracle in the first place, i have pcos and wen i was checked for my fertility it was quite bad. Happy Halloween to everyone btw...i love this holiday but this year we are givin it a miss. 2day we would have been 12 weeks and tellin our loved ones our fantastic news :( ... i hope we can all celebrate in bfp's and share our wonderful stories of ms, food aversions and having to pee every 5 minutes soon, lol god i miss those day... *hugs* 2 u both
> 
> I know how you feel - our 12 week scan was booked for this Thursday, am dreading how I'm gonna feel on that day :(Click to expand...

Me too, I mark every Tuesday (in my head) as 'this week I would have been...' . I would have been 13 weeks tomorrow. Little1 - it is so difficult these milestones that should hold great joy but are sad reminders of our loss. We will get through them and we will be able to share how long we can go between pee's and who has the sorest boobs!!

I hope Thursday isn't too hard on you rachelkt, are you working, or spending the day with someone? Be good to yourself. 

Love and hugs to you.:hugs:


----------



## freddie

pinksmarties said:


> rachelkt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little_1 said:
> 
> 
> thanx pinksmarties and rachellkt...i think i will take a hpt, more for my own piece of mind i think than anything else...right now my oh ani i are ntnp but i think i will buy opk's to see when i do start to actually O again as my little angel was a miracle in the first place, i have pcos and wen i was checked for my fertility it was quite bad. Happy Halloween to everyone btw...i love this holiday but this year we are givin it a miss. 2day we would have been 12 weeks and tellin our loved ones our fantastic news :( ... i hope we can all celebrate in bfp's and share our wonderful stories of ms, food aversions and having to pee every 5 minutes soon, lol god i miss those day... *hugs* 2 u both
> 
> I know how you feel - our 12 week scan was booked for this Thursday, am dreading how I'm gonna feel on that day :(Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, I mark every Tuesday (in my head) as 'this week I would have been...' . I would have been 13 weeks tomorrow. Little1 - it is so difficult these milestones that should hold great joy but are sad reminders of our loss. We will get through them and we will be able to share how long we can go between pee's and who has the sorest boobs!!
> 
> I hope Thursday isn't too hard on you rachelkt, are you working, or spending the day with someone? Be good to yourself.
> 
> Love and hugs to you.:hugs:Click to expand...

I'll be working so hopefully I can keep my mind occupied... Ah I can't wait to be able to compare sore boobs and pee frequency ha ha ha!


----------



## Little_1

well i went and got a hpt today...took great courage and pee'd on the stick...i have never looked at a hpt before and hoped for it to be negative...and it wasn't...the line is still there...dont get me wrong its not a strong one, but no matter how much i squint, hold it up to the light, under a lamp or close to the window...its still there.. its the strangest thing to see in the world...i no my babys not there anymore...i no i definatly pee'd on the stick and no one else, yet its positive...i no its only my hormone's but was still quite surreal...gna take another one at the end of the week and hopefully it'l be negative...have also started "staining" again (sorry tmi) so i think im gna hold of on the bedroom antics for another while lol 

Pinksmarties i do the same, every monday is the day i sigh and think today was another milestone...im dreadin my due date :S 

Rachelkt im finding that i am doin anything atm to keep my mind occupied, it seems to help me get thru those tuff days.... 

its weird but out of all the symptoms i think im missing the ms the most...it really hit me like a ton of bricks throughout the WHOLE day lol but it really made me stop and think "omg u really are in there" lol 

Hope u all had a good Halloween *hugs* x


----------



## pinksmarties

Little1 - I know how difficult it was to see the positive line knowing that your baby has gone. I am still getting a very faint positive also and sadly am quite looking forward to when it she negative, but this then means things are settling back down and we can try again.

I'll admit I was a bit miserable with my pregnancy symptoms, I seemed to have them all plus itchy skin and urticaria, but what I would give to have them back.

Had a quiet Halloween, only had 1 trick or treater. Hugs


----------



## BabyForMe83

Guys... I'm getting itchy sore boobs... Sorry for tmi. I couldn't be pregnant again already could I? I'm not even sure if I've ovulated. Haven't had AF since MC and it hasn't even been a month since MC...


----------



## freddie

Little1 I felt the same - like it was so weird to be hoping for a negative! It somehow hurt a little every time I saw that positive still come up but once you see that negative, it does feel good to know that your body is back to its normal self - I was feeling a little let down my my body before that :blush:

As for symptoms, I actually didn't really get them... aside from being really really really tired all the time and the week before I got my BFP I was feeling a little light headed/ dizzy but that was it! I'm hoping next time round maybe I'll get more symptoms and it'll give me a sign that all is well :shrug:

Had a good Halloween - we always celebrate it as it is my sister's birthday lol! Sad I'm too old for trick or treating now though ha ha ha!


----------



## freddie

BabyForMe83 said:


> Guys... I'm getting itchy sore boobs... Sorry for tmi. I couldn't be pregnant again already could I? I'm not even sure if I've ovulated. Haven't had AF since MC and it hasn't even been a month since MC...

Who knows?!?! You could be! Was that a symptom that you had last time round?


----------



## BabyForMe83

rachelkt said:


> BabyForMe83 said:
> 
> 
> Guys... I'm getting itchy sore boobs... Sorry for tmi. I couldn't be pregnant again already could I? I'm not even sure if I've ovulated. Haven't had AF since MC and it hasn't even been a month since MC...
> 
> Who knows?!?! You could be! Was that a symptom that you had last time round?Click to expand...

Yeah... First itchy then sore and lastly swollen bbs... As well as feeling tired and really thirsty... Right now its only itchy bbs. I don't even want to dare to hope... I'm trying to ignore it. 

Do you think we'll be more in tune with our bodies this time? I feel like I notice little twinges amd Changes more. Or is that just paranoia??


----------



## Little_1

BabyForMe83 said:


> rachelkt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyForMe83 said:
> 
> 
> Guys... I'm getting itchy sore boobs... Sorry for tmi. I couldn't be pregnant again already could I? I'm not even sure if I've ovulated. Haven't had AF since MC and it hasn't even been a month since MC...
> 
> Who knows?!?! You could be! Was that a symptom that you had last time round?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... First itchy then sore and lastly swollen bbs... As well as feeling tired and really thirsty... Right now its only itchy bbs. I don't even want to dare to hope... I'm trying to ignore it.
> 
> Do you think we'll be more in tune with our bodies this time? I feel like I notice little twinges amd Changes more. Or is that just paranoia??Click to expand...

Babyforme83 ~ no i think your right, i notice every little twinge now with my body...i probably noticed them before but didnt think about them... i woke up this morning and for some reason my boobs feel like 2 huge rocks and even my chest risin up and down from breathing is hurting them..thers no way my period could be coming NOW???...like i only stopped bleeding on sunday mornin...then as we no i had that bit of "bedroom action ;)" on sunday night and now my boobs feel like 2 tons of lead and (tmi alert) i have alot of cm...quite confused with my body atm and i agree with you girls, i feel kinda let down by my body atm 2...its like its not on my side atm..weird lol *hugs*

Babyforme83, when did your mc happen and when did you "dtd"? im sorry there quite personal questions,...im just tryin to figure out if you could indeed be pregnant and enough time has elapsed for you to now start feeling the symtoms...*hugs*


----------



## JoLM

Hi Babyforme83, you could be pregnant again, I believe once the bleeding stops you start to ovulate as normal. I'd personally wait 6 weeks from MC and do a HPT if AF not appeared. My fingers are crossed for you. 

Personally not had any pregnancy signs but didn't last time other than tenerdeness with BBs but sometimes get that with AF the day before i'm due anyway. 

Welcome Little1


----------



## BabyForMe83

Little_1 - my MC was on the 14th October. I stopped bleeding on the 20th October and we bd'd that weekend (22nd/23rd) and a couple of times last week...

Thanks JoLM -My bbs aren't so itchy anymore so maybe it's all in my head.....

But then, I just had a pain in my pelvic area so sharp it made me jump!

Ok... I've had my moment of madness. I'm gonna do my best to put it to the back of my head until something else screams out at me...


----------



## freddie

I keep thinking I can feel cramps and twinges but I so know that it is all in my head. Grrrrr I need to make myself think of something else desperately!!!


----------



## Little_1

Thanx JoLM :) glad to be hear to have other women to talk to that truely understand. Girls i think wer all the same and are over thinking every little twinge we feel, but im thinkin thats perfectly natural and normal! im doin anything to try and keep my mind of it, tp top it all off i seem to have started to bleed again :S its not heavy but its definatly there and gettn a we bit heavier each time i go to the bathroom, but it seems to be old blood...god my body really is messed up atm! lol


----------



## pinksmarties

I was aware of my body before but now I am ultra sensitive. I still have slight faint +ve hpt but I have been getting twinges on my left side, increased cm. I know it is too soon to ov but my head is thinking otherwise. These damn bodies playing with our heads.


----------



## Little_1

pinksmarties omg i am feelin EXACTLY the same...i no its def to early to be O but my cm has increased quite alot and im gettin those horrible "stabbin" pains in my ovary...the whole things puttin my head away lol insured my car today so im going to get bak out on the road and drive again (havnt drove since i found out i was pregnant, then insurance ran out so i thought there was no point in re-insuring till the baby came..aw well)


----------



## freddie

It may not be too early... I got a super super faint positive hpt last Thursday then I got a negative the next day, as well as a positive OPK. So I literally ovulated as soon as my HCG had gone back to normal!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Rachel, I know it could be (head doesn't think so) but I keep hoping and did an opk this afternoon -nada. This is my first time using opk's, I read it is better to do in the afternoon but any other tips for best test results.

Little1 - It is so hard isn't it? Every twinge, headache, change in cm or anything and we over analyse. I think we want things to be 'back to normal' so we can start again that we are hyper aware. This is not a bad thing but it don't think it helps so soon after mc as everything is still settling back down, emotionally and pysically. However I am trying to have PMA so will be testing with hpt/opks and BD-ing away!!


----------



## Stash777

Thanks for the welcome ladies. :flower: 

Little and pink, I'm getting those stabby pains and twinges too. Plus watery cm (not ewcm yet), and all the other things I checked before are all pointing to impending O - just waiting on those pesky opks to go pos. :haha: From what I read, once your HCG levels are down to zero, your pituitary gland goes back into action to produce those hormones for O. 

pink - I've been using opks for over a year. It's better to use them mid-morning/afternoon rather than FMU, but I actually use opks at least twice a day, sometimes three (morning, afternoon, evening) because if you only use them once a day, you could end up missing your surge. You can order some cheap strips off amazon (I think the last I ordered them I got 50 for $10). I use Wondfo brand and they do work. :flower:

How did/are you girls counting your CD right after m/c? Are you counting from the day you started m/c or the day hcg was zero or just winging it? I use fertility friend so I just put in my spotting and bleeding just to start a new chart (so I can keep track of how long since the m/c if I don't get AF 4 weeks from the end of the m/c). Thanks in advance.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: sorry about your m/c hun.. 
I had my 2nd m/c 10 days ago.. bleeding has stopped.. 
so I have decided to dabble this month ... then go for it after my AF.. 

FX we all get our sticky bean soon XX


----------



## Stash777

angelcake71 said:


> :hugs: sorry about your m/c hun..
> I had my 2nd m/c 10 days ago.. bleeding has stopped..
> so I have decided to dabble this month ... then go for it after my AF..
> 
> FX we all get our sticky bean soon XX

I'm so sorry hun :hugs: My bleeding/spotting stopped 6 days ago and my beta on Monday was 4 (low enough to be negative). I'm so used to the ttc thing that I've pretty much just started right back up. Hope we all get our forever babies soon. FX


----------



## freddie

Stash777 said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies. :flower:
> 
> Little and pink, I'm getting those stabby pains and twinges too. Plus watery cm (not ewcm yet), and all the other things I checked before are all pointing to impending O - just waiting on those pesky opks to go pos. :haha: From what I read, once your HCG levels are down to zero, your pituitary gland goes back into action to produce those hormones for O.
> 
> pink - I've been using opks for over a year. It's better to use them mid-morning/afternoon rather than FMU, but I actually use opks at least twice a day, sometimes three (morning, afternoon, evening) because if you only use them once a day, you could end up missing your surge. You can order some cheap strips off amazon (I think the last I ordered them I got 50 for $10). I use Wondfo brand and they do work. :flower:
> 
> How did/are you girls counting your CD right after m/c? Are you counting from the day you started m/c or the day hcg was zero or just winging it? I use fertility friend so I just put in my spotting and bleeding just to start a new chart (so I can keep track of how long since the m/c if I don't get AF 4 weeks from the end of the m/c). Thanks in advance.

I used OPKs to figure out my cycle and have just been counting from the positive one. If I counted start of m/c as first day of cycle I O'd on day 16 which sounds about normal actually x


----------



## Stash777

Usually I have to be on medication to induce O, and even then I O on different days (CD11, CD14, CD19, and CD21). Ahh, the joys of PCOS. Once AF comes we're going to be doing IUI, which I'm not looking forward to the process but am hopeful of the outcome. Though I think DH is even less thrilled than I am, iykwim. :haha:

In the mean time, we're going at this cycle with full force - temping, opks, cm checking, preseed, and BD every other day. At least that parts fun! :rofl:


----------



## JoLM

Stash-I'm counting from MC. xx


----------



## freddie

Been very aware all day that today was supposed to be 12 week scan but it just really hit me as I sit here alone. Ouch it hurts :(


----------



## MrsMoo72

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Stash777

:hugs:


----------



## Wildfire81

I got pregnant 3 weeks after my mc. It was not planned, in fact we were going to wait 6 months, but the only time we dtd I was pregnant. I am not 16 weeks, with everything going great!


----------



## Little_1

rachelkt, i was thinkin about u today, i hope that u got thru it ok and tht if u were alone, that it wasnt 4 very long. x 

iv been feelin very crampy today and i seem to hav started bleedin again, but old blood, almost like clots (sorry tmi) its been 2 weeks and 3 days since my d&c...surely all this should have stopped by now? it stopped for 2 days on the 29th and 30th and me and oh dtd but ever since its been like this...quite confused :S


----------



## pinksmarties

oops


----------



## pinksmarties

Stash777 said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies. :flower:
> 
> How did/are you girls counting your CD right after m/c? Are you counting from the day you started m/c or the day hcg was zero or just winging it? I use fertility friend so I just put in my spotting and bleeding just to start a new chart (so I can keep track of how long since the m/c if I don't get AF 4 weeks from the end of the m/c). Thanks in advance.

Thanks for the opk tips. I do try to drink a lot in the mornings, will this dilute the urine? I read some girls really hold on to concentrate it up!!

I was wonder exactly the same thing. I am going to go with when I had my -ve hpt but would love to think it was when I had my erpc. I suppose it depends on hcg levels at mc that will determine how fast might get back to normal. I am not showing ov signs really (mostly in my head) as I only got -ve test yesterday and that was 15 days post erpc.

Rachel - I hope you had a better day today - hugs


----------



## Stash777

pinksmarties said:


> Stash777 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome ladies. :flower:
> 
> How did/are you girls counting your CD right after m/c? Are you counting from the day you started m/c or the day hcg was zero or just winging it? I use fertility friend so I just put in my spotting and bleeding just to start a new chart (so I can keep track of how long since the m/c if I don't get AF 4 weeks from the end of the m/c). Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks for the opk tips. I do try to drink a lot in the mornings, will this dilute the urine? I read some girls really hold on to concentrate it up!!
> 
> I was wonder exactly the same thing. I am going to go with when I had my -ve hpt but would love to think it was when I had my erpc. I suppose it depends on hcg levels at mc that will determine how fast might get back to normal. I am not showing ov signs really (mostly in my head) as I only got -ve test yesterday and that was 15 days post erpc.
> 
> Rachel - I hope you had a better day today - hugsClick to expand...

It can dilute it, but if you hold it for 4 hours you should be okay. I usually go in a cup and if it's really light I don't test it. 


I think you're right about the hcg since it suppresses your other hormone production (except progesterone). I think it also depends on how far along you were. It's all so confusing isn't it?


----------



## BabyForMe83

Thinking of you Rachel :hugs:


----------



## freddie

Thanks girls, I'm so glad I have this forum to come to for support from people who are gong though the same stuff, really thank you all so much for keeping me positive xxx


----------



## twinkle2

rachelkt i would've been having my 12 week scan on monday (coming) and I am an emotional wreck already (no chance there then, how much can one woman cry in a week and a half???). Sending lots of love and healing thoughts your way, I know what you are going through, hon. xxx


----------



## laylas

twinkle2-that's so hard, the only advice I have to give you is to grieve-take that time you need. When i'm sad I don't avoid it and when I'm feeling better I accept that too, it's a roller coaster at times. :hugs:

Sorry I havent posted, been busy at work but I have been reading about everyone. Anyone else early dpo? Fertility Friend seems to think I ovulated, though I don't seem much of a temp rise, it says I'm 3 dpo today. if that is right I ovulated cd 13 (usually o cd 14-16). 

Hope everyone is hanging in there.:flower:


----------



## Stash777

Rachelkt - I hope you're okay hun. :hugs: I find myself thinking &#8221; I would have been x weeks today&#8221; Other times I feel guilty for not being as upset about it as I think I should be. 

Laylas - I haven't o'd yet but I do have all the signs of oing soon. Hope ff is right for you. Fx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies,

I am in same boat too miscarried this week now not sure what to do but want to start trying straight away cause would love to get pregnant again but afraid might not work out again so unsure what to do.

Love to all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laylas

Bumblebee-have you talked with your doc yet? I had a chemical, so I was only 3-4 days late and got my positive 2 days before AF. My MC bleeding was painful but bearable, and I think I just ovulated today, so things seem to be back on track (CD 15-on time counting CD 1-start of bleeding). I started trying again right away but felt emotionally and physically ready as does my DH. I did not see a doc since it was so early with my chemical/MC and had not yet established with one (insurance just kicked in). I do have an appointment with a new gyn this Wednesday-more just so they "know" me for when I hopefully call them prego in the future or if things don't go so well again, (sigh)...but I'm trying to be positive. I keep telling my DH that just getting pregnant was a good sign (our first month trying) but there is worry...


----------



## JoLM

Hi Bumblebee, i'm sorry for your loss. I'm trying again straight away but like laylas had an early MC and things seemed to have got back to normal. I'm also very worried that if I get pregnant again it will happen again and will probably just stay very quiet until first scan next time. xx

Rachel and Twinkle, *hug* and my heart goes out to you both during this sad time. xx


----------



## Islander

as soon as the bleeding stops we are trying again... bleeding has been all over the place, red, brown, heavy, light, clots, no clots...so confusing and sometimes kinda scary...but as soon as its gone we are going again... baby dust to everyone!xx


----------



## laylas

BTW I was wondering...the very day I ovulated I had blood tinged egg white mucus. I guess this is just ovulation spotting?? Anyone had this? Any blood freaks me out at this point...:nope:


----------



## laylas

Sorry to add, TMI, but the spotting was only in the EWCM during BDing-light pink-then gone after...?


----------



## Stash777

It could be O spotting, or could be from BD (cervix being a bit more sensitive after m/c). I know it's easier said than done, but try not to stress too much about it. It didn't last long (from what I understand). Did you do opks at all? Do you temp?


----------



## Little_1

Hey girls, hope your all keeping well, sorry i havnt been on, stupid internets been messin up..3 weeks 2moro since d&c,done a hpt this day last week and it was still positive. Just done another one there and its still positive..should it still be after this amount of time?? hope every1's keepin well x


----------



## laylas

Hey stash, I didn't think about my cervix, that's possible. I bb temp (and use CM changes) each morning--i love it actually (I use FF)!-and got my rise the next day. I was suppose to have my first (meet and greet) appointment with obgyn this wednesday, but the secretary misunderstood me when trying to switch times and canceled my appointment all together, just found out today. I was irrationally upset and had to really push to get another appointment before the end of freakin december (and the cancellation was not my fault)!!! My new appointment day is three days after my expected period date though, so I guess I could be going newly pregnant which would be nice for blood draws, peace of mind, etc and if not then I could get some advice for my next cycle. Hope i like the midwife better than the secretaries!!:dohh: How are things going for you??:flower:


----------



## freddie

Little_1 said:


> Hey girls, hope your all keeping well, sorry i havnt been on, stupid internets been messin up..3 weeks 2moro since d&c,done a hpt this day last week and it was still positive. Just done another one there and its still positive..should it still be after this amount of time?? hope every1's keepin well x

Are the positives getting fainter? My nurse told me to get back in touch with them if a HPT was still positive after 2 weeks so maybe you should contact who ever you saw before and ask them about it? x


----------



## AStellarmom

Hello everyone. I hope it is ok to join in! We were so excited that we were finally able to get pregnant with our first IUI/injectable cycle. We found out Sept 28th that we were pregnant. My hcg rose nicely the following week and we were scheduled for our 6 week ultrasound. Guess what....nothing there and I was having left sided pain. I ended up being diagnosed with a suspected tubal and miscarried 10/22. My RE said that we can begin a new cycle of meds with my next af. I go in on the 21 for a pregnancy test before I start provera. My pregnancy symptoms seem to have returned, though. They went away and I just noticed around the middle of last week that my breasts are sore, my nipples are sensative, and I am feeling sleepy again. Anyone have this happen? I know that all the hcg was negative because my doctor tests until negative. My level was 3 last tuesday, which he considers negative because it was less than 4.


----------



## Little_1

rachelkt they do seem to be getting fainter, im going to take another one at the end of the week and if its still pos i will contact the doctor, how hav u been keeping? 

Astellarmom welcome :) i am really sorry to hear wat you've gone through, i find that these girls really help me get through my days and help me understand what the hell my bodys playin at so its good to see another voice x


----------



## JoLM

Hi Little_1, I was told the same as Rachel that to contact them if still getting positive results after 2 weeks.


----------



## JoLM

AStellarmom said:


> Hello everyone. I hope it is ok to join in! We were so excited that we were finally able to get pregnant with our first IUI/injectable cycle. We found out Sept 28th that we were pregnant. My hcg rose nicely the following week and we were scheduled for our 6 week ultrasound. Guess what....nothing there and I was having left sided pain. I ended up being diagnosed with a suspected tubal and miscarried 10/22. My RE said that we can begin a new cycle of meds with my next af. I go in on the 21 for a pregnancy test before I start provera. My pregnancy symptoms seem to have returned, though. They went away and I just noticed around the middle of last week that my breasts are sore, my nipples are sensative, and I am feeling sleepy again. Anyone have this happen? I know that all the hcg was negative because my doctor tests until negative. My level was 3 last tuesday, which he considers negative because it was less than 4.

Hi AStellarmom, I'm the same my breasts and nipples are very sore just started last weekend. It completely disapeered when the MC started. Hubby and I have both started trying again as soon as we received our negative result but not trying to get my hopes up. I may just be a bit extra sensitive. xx


----------



## AStellarmom

JoLM said:


> AStellarmom said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I hope it is ok to join in! We were so excited that we were finally able to get pregnant with our first IUI/injectable cycle. We found out Sept 28th that we were pregnant. My hcg rose nicely the following week and we were scheduled for our 6 week ultrasound. Guess what....nothing there and I was having left sided pain. I ended up being diagnosed with a suspected tubal and miscarried 10/22. My RE said that we can begin a new cycle of meds with my next af. I go in on the 21 for a pregnancy test before I start provera. My pregnancy symptoms seem to have returned, though. They went away and I just noticed around the middle of last week that my breasts are sore, my nipples are sensative, and I am feeling sleepy again. Anyone have this happen? I know that all the hcg was negative because my doctor tests until negative. My level was 3 last tuesday, which he considers negative because it was less than 4.
> 
> Hi AStellarmom, I'm the same my breasts and nipples are very sore just started last weekend. It completely disapeered when the MC started. Hubby and I have both starteswd trying again as soon as we received our negative result but not trying to get my hopes up. I may just be a bit extra sensitive. xxClick to expand...

We also started as soon as the bleeding stopped. It is so hard not to get your hopes up when you are having symptoms again. I have PCOS so I have no clue when I would have ovulated if I did. Grrrrr!


----------



## Little_1

Astellarmom, i have pcos too and it friggin sucks, im thinkin im gna buy those opks to see if or when im ovulating.. JoLM, was tellin the oh what use ladies wer saying, hes puttin the foot down to get me to go see docs, just to make sure alls ok... how u keeping joLM? u still havin symptoms?? x


----------



## Little_1

rachelkt said:


> Little_1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, hope your all keeping well, sorry i havnt been on, stupid internets been messin up..3 weeks 2moro since d&c,done a hpt this day last week and it was still positive. Just done another one there and its still positive..should it still be after this amount of time?? hope every1's keepin well x
> 
> Are the positives getting fainter? My nurse told me to get back in touch with them if a HPT was still positive after 2 weeks so maybe you should contact who ever you saw before and ask them about it? xClick to expand...

Just had a look again at the 2 hpt that iv taken since the d&c and the second one actually hasnt got any fainter than the first one i took :S 

Question for ya's...i dont know if this is just me but i cant bring myself to throw anything out from my time in hospital having my d&c...like i stil have my i.d bracelet, the box the tablets came in that i had to take before and the leaflet they gave me after...and the 2 hpt's iv taken since. I know they are from a horrible time but to me they are still a reminder of my little baby. Has anyone else done anything similar??? x


----------



## freddie

Little_1 said:


> rachelkt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little_1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, hope your all keeping well, sorry i havnt been on, stupid internets been messin up..3 weeks 2moro since d&c,done a hpt this day last week and it was still positive. Just done another one there and its still positive..should it still be after this amount of time?? hope every1's keepin well x
> 
> Are the positives getting fainter? My nurse told me to get back in touch with them if a HPT was still positive after 2 weeks so maybe you should contact who ever you saw before and ask them about it? xClick to expand...
> 
> Just had a look again at the 2 hpt that iv taken since the d&c and the second one actually hasnt got any fainter than the first one i took :S
> 
> Question for ya's...i dont know if this is just me but i cant bring myself to throw anything out from my time in hospital having my d&c...like i stil have my i.d bracelet, the box the tablets came in that i had to take before and the leaflet they gave me after...and the 2 hpt's iv taken since. I know they are from a horrible time but to me they are still a reminder of my little baby. Has anyone else done anything similar??? xClick to expand...

I haven't kept anything but I had a natural m/c so all I had was hpts. I came across my positive test the other day from when we first found out we were pregnant and I haven't had the heart to throw that out... x


----------



## JoLM

Little_1 said:


> Astellarmom, i have pcos too and it friggin sucks, im thinkin im gna buy those opks to see if or when im ovulating.. JoLM, was tellin the oh what use ladies wer saying, hes puttin the foot down to get me to go see docs, just to make sure alls ok... how u keeping joLM? u still havin symptoms?? x

Still have sore breasts but no other symptoms, no idea if I've ovulated yet this month as I don't use OPK. 

I'm sorry your oh putting his foot down but i'm sure he just wants to make sure your ok. Like Rachel I had a natural MC and was very early which might be why we've been given ok to go ahead. Jo xx


----------



## BabyForMe83

Astellar, Little_1... I have PCOS too. I think I've decided not to wait any longer since AF or ovulation may never happen... gonna take provera to bring on AF and then I'm gonna try Soy...


----------



## Little_1

I managed to find my medical card today...goin to ring up and change doctors tomorrow (doctor was awful and useless during my pregnancy and miscarriage), once i get seen by doctor and they figure out why my hpt are still quite positive i'll start trying.. Babyforme83 i cant wait to start trying to cuz im afraid ill never o again, but right now im just afraid to dtd cuz i dont no wats happening with the pos hpt's, just want to make sure everything will b ok in there for the baby! Jo, u any idea when ur af is due so u no wen to test? x


----------



## waiting_game

I remember the wanting and almost NEEDING to conceive immediately after the still birth of Vanesa, it was heartwrenching. We religiously were trying, like everyday it could happen. Though, it was incredibly hard, was very painful. 
I can definitely understand. Its incredibly painful for that loss.


----------



## Stash777

BabyForMe83 said:


> Astellar, Little_1... I have PCOS too. I think I've decided not to wait any longer since AF or ovulation may never happen... gonna take provera to bring on AF and then I'm gonna try Soy...

I also have pcos. I had done 3 cycles of fertility meds and took a break from that. The first one off meds I did soy cd2-6 and that was the cycle I fell pregnant. It's the one imc'd as well, but the soy did help me o. It really does work, but if I do soy again I'll start it a couple days later.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Stash777 said:


> BabyForMe83 said:
> 
> 
> Astellar, Little_1... I have PCOS too. I think I've decided not to wait any longer since AF or ovulation may never happen... gonna take provera to bring on AF and then I'm gonna try Soy...
> 
> I also have pcos. I had done 3 cycles of fertility meds and took a break from that. The first one off meds I did soy cd2-6 and that was the cycle I fell pregnant. It's the one imc'd as well, but the soy did help me o. It really does work, but if I do soy again I'll start it a couple days later.Click to expand...

Thanks Stash, it's comforting to know Soy works - I'm sorry that it ended in MC :hugs:

I was on Clomid days 2-6 and that ended in MC. Do you think the days that you take it may have something to do with MC?


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: to all of you!!
I am ttc after my m/c In october.. 2011 I doubt it will happen this month though!! XX


----------



## JoLM

Hi Little_1, presuming I go straight back to a 28 day cycle, I think a week on Friday. If no AF shows i'm going to try and hold off until 02/12/2011 until I test but wasn't very good in waiting last time. TMI but I had damp nipples last night but I have also started cramping today. My friend at work thinks it could be my homones all over place. xx

Waiting_game and angelcake i'm sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## Stash777

BabyForMe83 said:


> Stash777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyForMe83 said:
> 
> 
> Astellar, Little_1... I have PCOS too. I think I've decided not to wait any longer since AF or ovulation may never happen... gonna take provera to bring on AF and then I'm gonna try Soy...
> 
> I also have pcos. I had done 3 cycles of fertility meds and took a break from that. The first one off meds I did soy cd2-6 and that was the cycle I fell pregnant. It's the one imc'd as well, but the soy did help me o. It really does work, but if I do soy again I'll start it a couple days later.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stash, it's comforting to know Soy works - I'm sorry that it ended in MC :hugs:
> 
> I was on Clomid days 2-6 and that ended in MC. Do you think the days that you take it may have something to do with MC?Click to expand...

Basically the earlier you take it the more eggs you produce but not as high quality/mature and the later you take it the higher quality/maturity of the egg with only one released. Obviously everyone is different, but from what I've read and heard, that's the rule of thumb. My theory is that it's better to take it later with pcos and earlier for those that already O regularly. 

I'm so sorry yours ended in mc too. :hugs:


----------



## freddie

I have definite AF cramps this morning and have worked out she is due today or tomorrow so looks like it didn't work this month :( I'm telling myself that my body will be even better prepared/ recovered next month after having one normal cycle and that it will happen then!

I have seen lots of people talk about this soy thing - are you talking about the food, as in soy sauce?! (lol sorry if that sounds dumb!!)


----------



## Stash777

rachelkt said:


> I have definite AF cramps this morning and have worked out she is due today or tomorrow so looks like it didn't work this month :( I'm telling myself that my body will be even better prepared/ recovered next month after having one normal cycle and that it will happen then!
> 
> I have seen lots of people talk about this soy thing - are you talking about the food, as in soy sauce?! (lol sorry if that sounds dumb!!)

They're soy isoflavons in pill form . There's a thread in one of the ttc threads that I'll post a link to for you when I get to my computer (on my phone right now) that the ladies there have a lot of info. That's where I found a lot of help with it. Not a dumb question at all. :)


----------



## Stash777

Stash777 said:


> rachelkt said:
> 
> 
> I have definite AF cramps this morning and have worked out she is due today or tomorrow so looks like it didn't work this month :( I'm telling myself that my body will be even better prepared/ recovered next month after having one normal cycle and that it will happen then!
> 
> I have seen lots of people talk about this soy thing - are you talking about the food, as in soy sauce?! (lol sorry if that sounds dumb!!)
> 
> They're soy isoflavons in pill form . There's a thread in one of the ttc threads that I'll post a link to for you when I get to my computer (on my phone right now) that the ladies there have a lot of info. That's where I found a lot of help with it. Not a dumb question at all. :)Click to expand...

Here's the link to the soy thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html


----------



## freddie

Wow that's really interesting how something so simple can change what your body does! I'd never heard of that before!


----------



## Little_1

dont worry rachaelkt, i thought it was some kind of milk lol i keep thinking that myself...that my body will b better and ready to go again after one proper af....think thats my coping way of trying to come to terms with the fact that it wont happen again right away. Jo..omg i dont no how your trying to wait until the 2nd..i managed to get set up with a new doc but my first appointment isnt until the 21st..i told myself after the pos hpt i had there on monday that i would wait and test again this monday (bcuz doc app so far away) but i wana do it like right now lol if its still pos by monday then surely thers gta b somthin they left in there cuz that wil b 4 weeks since d&c. Hows everyone keeping? iv been feelin af cramps too rachaelkt but i havnt a baldy wen its due lol.. thanks for the link stash, gna give it a read myself now x


----------



## JoLM

Hi Little_1, knowing me i'll probably ending up testing next week but hubby has banned me from booking appointment with midwife and consultants until 6 weeks if I am pregnant. Mind you boobs are less tender today and haven't been damp since Thursday, so may be it was my hormones going hay wire. 

I would test again on Monday, have you used a digital too see if the weeks have increased. It must be really hard I know I just wanted the negative so I could get trying again. I hope the new doctor is a lot more helpful. xx

Thanks Stash for the link i'll be having a look too, I really don't want to be trying for another 9 months. Jo xx


----------



## AStellarmom

I still can't seem to shake these pregnancy symptoms! I have had horrible nausea off and on now but so far hot has been negative. (Not that I would have any idea when I would have concieved since I just had a miscarriage 10/22) with PCOS not sure about anything!


----------



## Little_1

JoLM said:


> Hi Little_1, knowing me i'll probably ending up testing next week but hubby has banned me from booking appointment with midwife and consultants until 6 weeks if I am pregnant. Mind you boobs are less tender today and haven't been damp since Thursday, so may be it was my hormones going hay wire.
> 
> I would test again on Monday, have you used a digital too see if the weeks have increased. It must be really hard I know I just wanted the negative so I could get trying again. I hope the new doctor is a lot more helpful. xx
> 
> Thanks Stash for the link i'll be having a look too, I really don't want to be trying for another 9 months. Jo xx

U never no, im keeping my fx for you, they do say that symptoms do come and go. im goin to take another test on monday and if its still as pos as the others ill go and get a digital. i really cant wait to go see the doc and get checked over, im scared of dtd again until i no everythings ok. x


----------



## JoLM

AStellarmom said:


> I still can't seem to shake these pregnancy symptoms! I have had horrible nausea off and on now but so far hot has been negative. (Not that I would have any idea when I would have concieved since I just had a miscarriage 10/22) with PCOS not sure about anything!

I'm with you there MC on 21/10, i've been having sore boobs and damp nipples but cramps at the same time. Started having slight nausea yesterday but all fine today. I don't OPK but hubby and I did start trying as soon as I got my negative result. I'm hoping its worked straight away but at the same won't be disappointed if AF shows up at least I know where I am. Jo xx


----------



## JoLM

Little_1-Keep me updated and I hope everything turns out fine. xxx


----------



## laylas

wow, nausea is such a good sign, fx'd for you!!!!

dpo 8 today, testing this Friday, hope I can make it!! Symptoms are: acne, bad backache yesterday, watery cm, uterus tugs.


----------



## JoLM

Laylas fx'd for you too. They all sound like good symptoms as well. x


----------



## Little_1

Hey girls, internets messin up again so I'm stuck usin my phone.. Took another hpt 2day and its still pos...not getting any lighter..mum actually thinks line is gettn darker but I'm puttin that down to bad eye sight lol anyway rang maternity and explained everything to midwife who says that it shudnt b doin that and at a push it should be very very faint, almost not exsistant at 3 weeks after ERPC but def not 4 weeks. So she said that I had to ring early pregnancy clinic first thing in the morning and get an appointment. Heads just been all over the place 2day..the thought of goin bak to that clinic 4more blood tests wen I no I'm not pregnant yet sitting surrounded by pregnant women is upsettin me. Hope everyones keepin well! Got my FXD for you Laylas! x


----------



## laylas

Hey guys...so....driving home tonight I started wondering...I only took one test after my three days of bleeding with my chemical on 9/22/11--it was an IC and was stark white, but still, I started freaking out-what if it was wrong? what if I had been pregnant this whole time? CRAZY, LOONEY RIGHT?? So...I decide to go home and take an IC at 9 dpo so that I could see a for sure negative or a brilliant positive (I would be like 7 weeks-ya right). But...when I got a positive on my IC this evening I immediately used the same pee (held for 5.5 hours-couldn't stop at work this afternoon too busy then had a long drive home) on an Answer early result...second pink line--darker at 9 dpo than my 12 or 15 dpo ever was last month...help


----------



## laylas

ok, here is the pic...I know its not super duper dark but 9 dpo, omg--

I need your opinion, 9 dpo, 7 weeks, or ??


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Hello ladies :) I miscarried last Thursday Nov. 10/11 at 7 weeks. I am anxiously waiting for the bleeding to stop so I can start trying again. I&#8217;m on my 5th day of bleeding and I already so sick of it. It feels like a daily reminder of our loss. I&#8217;m glad I found this thread, you ladies truly understand what it is I am feeling, because you are feeling it too.


----------



## freddie

laylas said:


> ok, here is the pic...I know its not super duper dark but 9 dpo, omg--
> 
> I need your opinion, 9 dpo, 7 weeks, or ??
> 
> View attachment 296496

So you're thinking that there's a possibility you never had a chemical at all?? Hmmm it does look like a dark only 9dpo, but also maybe too light for 7 weeks? Maybe you should try a digi with the conception indicator?? It's exciting either way!!!


----------



## freddie

BabyBumpLove said:


> Hello ladies :) I miscarried last Thursday Nov. 10/11 at 7 weeks. I am anxiously waiting for the bleeding to stop so I can start trying again. Im on my 5th day of bleeding and I already so sick of it. It feels like a daily reminder of our loss. Im glad I found this thread, you ladies truly understand what it is I am feeling, because you are feeling it too.

Sorry you're going through this :hugs: Welcome and feel free to let it all out here as everyone understands what you're going through xxx


----------



## JoLM

Little_1-I hope everything is ok with the scan and please let us know how it goes. xx

Laylas-Thats looking like a strong positive too me, I'd try a digital with conception indicator as well. Regretfully i'm getting more normal cramping pains and have a feeling AF will be showing right on time on Friday. xx

Welcome babybumplove and i'm sorry for your loss we're all here to listen to your vents, questions, worries and hopefully joy when you conceive again. Jo xx


----------



## Little_1

Omg Laylas go poa digital stick right now lol.....we all need to no the answer to ur question lol it def looks pretty positive to me my dear but I'm not sure if its 7 weeks pos but as rachel said it is very dark 4 9dpo....I'm excited 4 u :). Jo I rang maternity, iv got an appointment on friday at 9am...my heads really all over the place about it, I no that ther just goin to say that my hormones are just taken their time to go bak to normal but becuz of that one time we dtd 2weeks ago I hav that tiny bit of hope in my heart but I no I'm just settin myself up 4 more hurt..just can't wait until friday. Babybumplove welcome, we all no exactly wat ur goin thru and from my experience I can honestly say that I don't think I'd be as emotionally and mentally stable if I didn't have these girls to torture with my problems and questions...I'm all ears if u need me! Jo keep ur head up, it aint over until the ugly witch rears its head x


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Thanks for the kind welcome. :hugs: I am so very sorry that you ladies have had to go through this pain. :nope:I am fighting an internal dilemma right now, maybe you ladies can help me. The day after my miscarriage I asked my doctor when I could try again (I feel kind of guilty saying that). Initially she said 6 MONTHS!! I said NO WAY! I had a natural miscarriage at 7 weeks and according to my ultrasound I have passed the baby bean, the sack, and all the tissue. Why would I wait 6 months when I am 100% ready to try again? Today I went to a different doctor for a final check-up (my doctor is out of town and she referred me to this doctor). At the end of the appointment he said now I want you to go home and start trying! (As soon as the bleeding stops of course) He went on to tell me that all the newest research is saying that it is better for women to begin trying right after a miscarriage. Mentally it helps the healing process and physically there is no evidence to say that waiting is more beneficial. Mom mother had a miscarriage before conceiving me and I was conceived before she ever had her first period. So my dilemma is do I wait for AF to arrive and try after one healthy cycle, or should I try for the ovulation that often occurs 2 to 3 weeks after a MC? :shrug:


----------



## freddie

It seems every doctor has different advice on this but in my personal opinion I think if you're ready then go for it. I was told by the first nurse that I saw that we could try again right away and then the next nurse I saw said to wait 3 months!! We are not waiting at all. I am physically and emotionally ready and personally feel that I will only fully "heal" once I am pregnant again... My first nurse directed me to the Miscarriage Association's website and they have some really helpful advice, including a section on trying again- https://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/support/trying-again/

Hope that helps x


----------



## freddie

Laylas... I'm desperate for an update!!


----------



## Little_1

Babybumplove when i had my mc no-one told me anything...and i mean anything...so iv just listened to my own body and the advice from the women on here....if u've stopped bleeding and u feel inside that your ready to try again...go for it and make sure u have fun on the way :) only u will know ur own body!.......Laylas, im like rachelkt....pee faster and let us no :) *hugs* to u all x


----------



## laylas

Hey guys! Jolm-hopefully those aren't AF cramps-I have been crampy the whole time, fx'd!!

I would love to take one of the conception indicators, but we don't have any in the US I don't think? I haven't been able to find them. I haven't tested again, but am going to either tomorrow or Friday morning with FMU. My chart went triphasic today with the highest temp I have ever had, 98.8 and believe me I was my own personal heater last night! My husband commented on it this morning! I have my first obgyn apt. on Monday--didn't even go with my early mc--so I hope I get good news. My hubby and I are very timid. I'm thinking this is a new pregnancy (I bbt and I o'd on cd 15, no period since MC at 4 weeks 3 days) just crossing my fingers its a strong, sticky bean!!! I will update you guys with my second test. Thanks for your support, I am excited but so worried...I'm sure you guys can relate. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laylas

Little-don't lose hope, there is always a chance! fx'd for you!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

rachelkt said:


> It seems every doctor has different advice on this but in my personal opinion I think if you're ready then go for it. I was told by the first nurse that I saw that we could try again right away and then the next nurse I saw said to wait 3 months!! We are not waiting at all. I am physically and emotionally ready and personally feel that I will only fully "heal" once I am pregnant again... My first nurse directed me to the Miscarriage Association's website and they have some really helpful advice, including a section on trying again- https://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/support/trying-again/
> 
> Hope that helps x

Thanks I will check it out!


----------



## Little_1

laylas said:


> Hey guys! Jolm-hopefully those aren't AF cramps-I have been crampy the whole time, fx'd!!
> 
> I would love to take one of the conception indicators, but we don't have any in the US I don't think? I haven't been able to find them. I haven't tested again, but am going to either tomorrow or Friday morning with FMU. My chart went triphasic today with the highest temp I have ever had, 98.8 and believe me I was my own personal heater last night! My husband commented on it this morning! I have my first obgyn apt. on Monday--didn't even go with my early mc--so I hope I get good news. My hubby and I are very timid. I'm thinking this is a new pregnancy (I bbt and I o'd on cd 15, no period since MC at 4 weeks 3 days) just crossing my fingers its a strong, sticky bean!!! I will update you guys with my second test. Thanks for your support, I am excited but so worried...I'm sure you guys can relate. :dust::dust::dust:

oh laylas i think im feeling your excitement and fear along with you lol i look forward to your update with second test! i just cant wait to get to the clinic on friday to find out wats going on...at least if they tell me its just my horemones taking their time to go bak to normal then i no it will be just round the corner before we can properly start trying again! x


----------



## JoLM

Babylovebump-I agree with everyone else its really up to you when your most comfortable to start trying again, hubby and I started straight away as soon as the bleeding stopped. My GP told me it was fine to start again whenever we were both ready.

Little_1-I think i'm going to have to sneak on to this site at work on Friday for an update on your appt, my FX'd that one time worked. If not at least they can hopefully give you some answers.

Laylas-Thats a pain you guys don't have conception indicator pregnancy tests, if its any help you can buy them on amazon but they do cost £6.50 for 2. My fingers are still crossed for your second pregnancy test. Are you going to try a different brand? 

Well general update on me still cramping very similar to normal AF pains but not quite as painful, I suffer badly with heavy flow however still having nausea spells and my breasts were so sore I could barely touch them tonight. xx


----------



## BabyForMe83

Laylas, I'm so excited for you! Praying this is your sticky bean!

AFM, AF has showed herself today so I'm planning to try Soy on days 3-7. I'm quietly excited -hoping it will make me ovulate!


----------



## laylas

So good to hear everyone's updates! I tested this evening with another IC (saving my Answer Early Response for in the morning) and it is def darker! I could barely ever see anything on those things before! So I am feeling good right now. Today is 11 dpo, symptoms are backache, uterus full-tender, bb's tender when touching the sides, cm-wearing a liner each day. And the fatigue is really weird, its more like I'm zoning out and keep having to bring myself back...thanks for listening, gonna be a long haul til my doc appointment Monday, trying just to enjoy the days no matter what just in case...:flower:


----------



## freddie

laylas said:


> So good to hear everyone's updates! I tested this evening with another IC (saving my Answer Early Response for in the morning) and it is def darker! I could barely ever see anything on those things before! So I am feeling good right now. Today is 11 dpo, symptoms are backache, uterus full-tender, bb's tender when touching the sides, cm-wearing a liner each day. And the fatigue is really weird, its more like I'm zoning out and keep having to bring myself back...thanks for listening, gonna be a long haul til my doc appointment Monday, trying just to enjoy the days no matter what just in case...:flower:

Good idea, just enjoy being pregnant :happydance: Hopefully there'll be more of us joining you soon :flower:


----------



## freddie

Something horrible happened to me yesterday :( I received a letter in the post with the date and time for my 20 week scan :cry: Isn't it stupid that the EPU hasn't passed on the fact that I miscarried to the ante-natal department?! My husband phoned them to make sure it doesn't happen again and they said they were sorry, just seems like they would know to check these things...


----------



## Little_1

O rachel!! I am so sorry!!! I am terrified for somthing like that to happen to me cuz I no how fragile I am atm!!! I can't believe epu didn't pass it on, surely with this being so "common" they wud hav some procedure of updating the notes between epu and anu!! try and stay strong and we're hear if u need us x


----------



## Little_1

Laylas everythings soundin great, I'm really pleased for u, u've gave me some hope :) I'm looking forward to an update with ur answer early test x


----------



## Little_1

Just started getting pretty bad af cramps...think she will arrive 2day.. gna keep my epu appointment tomoro morning anyway...they need to figure out why my hormone level is still quite high after d&c. iv taken a pic of my hpts iv taken the top one is from the 14/09/11..the day after i found out i was pg...the rest are dated..its a pretty bad photo, the lines are alot darker than they look but anyway..:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_2132.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## laylas

Little, please let us know after you have your appointment, I'll be thinking of you.

Here is my pic for this morning:


Thanks for listening guys :flower:


----------



## Little_1

ooooooo laylas that is def def gettin stronger!!! im so happy for u :D :D... now i cant wait for your apointment on monday lol these days may hurry up lol xx


----------



## freddie

Those are some good tests Laylas!!


----------



## BabyForMe83

rachelkt said:


> Something horrible happened to me yesterday :( I received a letter in the post with the date and time for my 20 week scan :cry: Isn't it stupid that the EPU hasn't passed on the fact that I miscarried to the ante-natal department?! My husband phoned them to make sure it doesn't happen again and they said they were sorry, just seems like they would know to check these things...

Rachel, I'm so sorry to hear that:hugs:. I know exactly how you feel. So far I've had 2 scan letters and a midwife appointment letter despite me calling on two separate occasions and telling them about MC. Everytime it's happened I've felt this stabbing pain in my chest.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Lovely darker line Laylas! x


----------



## piccolo

Hi Ladies, can I join you?
I had a miscarriage just over two weeks ago. I was 8 1/2 weeks along when an ultrasound confirmed that my baby had stopped growing. We were devastated. Took 16 months to get pregnant and I'm 32 so really anxious to finally start my family. Took misoprostol to kick start the miscarriage, and two weeks later I'm still spotting. Sooo ready for that to be over so that I can have sex again! Just want to be close to my husband right now. As of Monday my hcg levels were 741 - it's come down a lot from 33,000 on the day I miscarried, but my dr figures a week to go before it gets down to 0. She won't do any more bloodwork so now I'm on my own with pregnancy tests to find out when the hcg is gone. She told me there is no scientific evidence that there is any added risk in trying again right away, that they often say to wait only for the purposes of dating the pregnancy. We are really anxious to start trying again and hoping that it is true that you are more fertile after miscarriage. 
I have been up and down emotionally - last night I had a complete meltdown again, not sure what triggered it. Probably the hormones aren't helping. I'm trying to stay optimistic and look toward the future but some days it is so hard. I'd just like to be able to get through an hour of my day without thinking about the loss. I wanted to join you guys because you all seem so positive and optimistic and that is what I need right now, to focus on the future. I used to be on another TTC thread and I had to get off it because there was way too much negative energy - everybody freaking out about not being pregnant yet was just stressing me out. I'm hoping that this thread stays positive and optimistic and that we will all get pregnant again right away.


----------



## JoLM

Hi Piccolo, welcome to the thread. We're all good listeners and here if you have any questions. Jo xx


----------



## JoLM

Its been a busy day on here today, Laylas that test is looking very positive and likewise Little-1 I think your latest test does look darker and I hope everything goes ok tomorrow. 

Rachel and Babyforme-I am sorry to hear your both still receiving letters it must be very upsetting. xx


----------



## freddie

Welcome Piccolo - Miscarriage is such a hard thing to go through but you are so right about trying to stay positive and honestly, you will feel better as time goes on. It's been great talking to the ladies on here and we're all rooting for some new bumps to appear :) I hope it happens again for you quickly, as I do for me! But just trust that it will happen and we just have to be patient, it will be so worth it in the end x


----------



## piccolo

Thanks for the welcome. My day just got worse - just had my follow up ultrasound and there is still something in there. So now instead of moving on and starting to look forward to my next cycle I have to either take more misoprostol or have and d and c, which can take weeks to book. Why is this happening to me?


----------



## Little_1

welcome piccolo, i am sorry for your loss and also for your latest badnews...my hpt since my d&c 4 and a half weeks ago are still quite positive, as u can see above so i hav app with epu tomoro to see if maybe thers somthin stil in there, so i can honestly sympathise with wat you are feeling...why isnt this pain enuf, why thro more crap our way. we'll get thru it 2gether...we've got too, our one goal is to get ourselves healthy again so we can someday (soon i hope :) ) welcome our beautiful babies into the world! have u decided wat you want to do yet? why not see if you can take more tablets AND book in for a d&c...then hav a check up and if the tablets dont work, then at least the d&c is already booked so u dont have to wait longer, and if u dont need it it can just b cancelled, its all up to you and how you feel...go with wat your instincts tell you.. x


----------



## jcorinne

I just had a mc on 11-7, I got preg after 4 cycles of clomid up to 150mg. When I went back to doc he said we were gonna wait 3 months before trying again... :shock:WHAT???SERIOUSLY??? After trying for 19 months and then losing a baby I don't want to wait for 3 months before even trying again. He was like well you are ONLY 32. It's like Hello I am 32! The DH and I agree that we are going to go ahead and try. I just hope that you are more fertile after a mc [-o&lt; because before the mc I was not ovulating on my own. Please keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Well it has been exactly one week since I lost my little June Bug and the bleeding seems to have stopped (fingers crossed). I think I will wait until tomorrow and if the bleeding still stopped I am going to get a hpt to see how my hormone levels are. I really hope my levels are at 0. I'm not sure how I would feel if I saw a BFP still hanging around. If it is negative I am going to begin testing my ovulation. I want to be pregnant again sooooo bad. I am so consumed be my need that my heart hurts. Oh ladies why are we going through this. I sometimes I feel like I'm being punished for something...


----------



## laylas

jcorinne, I am so sorry that he told you to wait so long. That does seem unreasonable. I'm sure that when you feel ready again it will probably be the right time. Please don't give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## freddie

piccolo said:


> Thanks for the welcome. My day just got worse - just had my follow up ultrasound and there is still something in there. So now instead of moving on and starting to look forward to my next cycle I have to either take more misoprostol or have and d and c, which can take weeks to book. Why is this happening to me?

Don't let this get you down... This is just another bump in the road and your body will be ready very soon, you just have to wait that little bit longer x


----------



## freddie

BabyBumpLove said:


> Well it has been exactly one week since I lost my little June Bug and the bleeding seems to have stopped (fingers crossed). I think I will wait until tomorrow and if the bleeding still stopped I am going to get a hpt to see how my hormone levels are. I really hope my levels are at 0. I'm not sure how I would feel if I saw a BFP still hanging around. If it is negative I am going to begin testing my ovulation. I want to be pregnant again sooooo bad. I am so consumed be my need that my heart hurts. Oh ladies why are we going through this. I sometimes I feel like I'm being punished for something...

I feel the same, I want to be pregnant again soooooooo badly, feel like it was cruelly taken away :( 

Don't think that this is a punishment... I just keep telling myself that there was a reason for this, and it's our bodies doing the right thing, like if it had let the pregnancy go on there would have been all sorts of complications or the baby would have never developed properly or something... That little one was just never meant to be. (Hope that doesn't offend anyone x)


----------



## piccolo

Little_1 said:


> welcome piccolo, i am sorry for your loss and also for your latest badnews...my hpt since my d&c 4 and a half weeks ago are still quite positive, as u can see above so i hav app with epu tomoro to see if maybe thers somthin stil in there, so i can honestly sympathise with wat you are feeling...why isnt this pain enuf, why thro more crap our way. we'll get thru it 2gether...we've got too, our one goal is to get ourselves healthy again so we can someday (soon i hope :) ) welcome our beautiful babies into the world! have u decided wat you want to do yet? why not see if you can take more tablets AND book in for a d&c...then hav a check up and if the tablets dont work, then at least the d&c is already booked so u dont have to wait longer, and if u dont need it it can just b cancelled, its all up to you and how you feel...go with wat your instincts tell you.. x

Thanks Little 1. Good luck with your appointment today. Yes, we'll get through it together. 
As for me I'll see what my doctor says today. The misoprostol put me in the hospital the first time (too much bleeding) but maybe since there's not much left in there that's not a concern this time? As horrible as the pain was before I'm willing to go through anything to just have this over with fast.


----------



## JoLM

Morning all, My AF didn't show up this morning and as I received a bunch of new HPT in the post I thought I would try them out and every one come out positive. Hopefully i've included the pictures below. I have had negative between MC and now. I trying not to get excited only to be dispointed later.

Little_1-How did you appt. go this morning. 

IMG00061-20111118-1652

IMG00059-20111118-0651


----------



## JoLM

jolm said:


> morning all, my af didn't show up this morning and as i received a bunch of new hpt in the post i thought i would try them out and every one come out positive. Hopefully i've included the pictures below. I have had negative between mc and now. I trying not to get excited only to be dispointed later.
> 
> Little_1-how did you appt. Go this morning.
> 
> img00061-20111118-1652
> 
> img00059-20111118-0651


----------



## JoLM

jcorrine-I'm sorry for your loss and I'm 33yrs old so know how you feel? 

Piccolo-I'm sorry that your MC wasn't complete, I know when I got my negative result it was a small relief to be able to move on and start trying again. Jo xx


----------



## piccolo

jcorinne, I am also 32 and also tried for a long time before getting pregnant this time - 16 cycles. I haven't been on clomid but I definitely understand your impatience. Let's get through this together. Did he say wait 3 months before trying at all, or wait 3 months before another round of clomid? If the former then I'd get a second opinion. My dr. said that recent studies have shown there is no good reason to wait - and I read a study somewhere that women are more likely to have full term pregnancies in the 6 months after miscarriage. 

rachelkt - thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## piccolo

JoLM said:


> jcorrine-I'm sorry for your loss and I'm 33yrs old so know how you feel?
> 
> Piccolo-I'm sorry that your MC wasn't complete, I know when I got my negative result it was a small relief to be able to move on and start trying again. Jo xx

Thanks JoLM. I'm really hoping that you are really pregnant and that this is your sticky one!


----------



## MrsMoo72

JoLM said:


> jolm said:
> 
> 
> morning all, my af didn't show up this morning and as i received a bunch of new hpt in the post i thought i would try them out and every one come out positive. Hopefully i've included the pictures below. I have had negative between mc and now. I trying not to get excited only to be dispointed later.
> 
> Little_1-how did you appt. Go this morning.
> 
> img00061-20111118-1652
> 
> img00059-20111118-0651
> 
> 
> View attachment 298470
> 
> 
> View attachment 298471Click to expand...

I will quietly congratulate you then!! :happydance:


----------



## JoLM

Thank you piccolo and MrsMoo, i'm going wait another 2 weeks and test again then, if of course nothing else happens inbetween that time. xx


----------



## BabyBumpLove

rachelkt said:


> BabyBumpLove said:
> 
> 
> Well it has been exactly one week since I lost my little June Bug and the bleeding seems to have stopped (fingers crossed). I think I will wait until tomorrow and if the bleeding still stopped I am going to get a hpt to see how my hormone levels are. I really hope my levels are at 0. I'm not sure how I would feel if I saw a BFP still hanging around. If it is negative I am going to begin testing my ovulation. I want to be pregnant again sooooo bad. I am so consumed be my need that my heart hurts. Oh ladies why are we going through this. I sometimes I feel like I'm being punished for something...
> 
> I feel the same, I want to be pregnant again soooooooo badly, feel like it was cruelly taken away :(
> 
> Don't think that this is a punishment... I just keep telling myself that there was a reason for this, and it's our bodies doing the right thing, like if it had let the pregnancy go on there would have been all sorts of complications or the baby would have never developed properly or something... That little one was just never meant to be. (Hope that doesn't offend anyone x)Click to expand...

It does not offend me. I think we all have to tell ourselves whatever we need to make the pain a little easier to bear. I ordered HPT and Ovulation tests the day after my miscarriage. Now that the bleeding as ended I am anxiously waiting for them to arrive. I live in northern Alberta, Canada so everything takes forever to come in the mail :cry:


----------



## BabyBumpLove

JoLM said:


> jolm said:
> 
> 
> morning all, my af didn't show up this morning and as i received a bunch of new hpt in the post i thought i would try them out and every one come out positive. Hopefully i've included the pictures below. I have had negative between mc and now. I trying not to get excited only to be dispointed later.
> 
> Little_1-how did you appt. Go this morning.
> 
> img00061-20111118-1652
> 
> img00059-20111118-0651
> 
> 
> View attachment 298470
> 
> 
> View attachment 298471Click to expand...

I also quietly congratulate you and hope you get some reassurance soon so we can really celebrate!


----------



## jcorinne

piccolo said:


> jcorinne, I am also 32 and also tried for a long time before getting pregnant this time - 16 cycles. I haven't been on clomid but I definitely understand your impatience. Let's get through this together. Did he say wait 3 months before trying at all, or wait 3 months before another round of clomid? If the former then I'd get a second opinion. My dr. said that recent studies have shown there is no good reason to wait - and I read a study somewhere that women are more likely to have full term pregnancies in the 6 months after miscarriage.
> 
> rachelkt - thanks for the encouragement.

He wasn't really specific, just said we will try again in about 3 months so make another appointment with me in Feb. We are going to try on our own for now. But I can only hope that I will ovulate on my own. After clomid 50mg my 21 day was only 0.4, 100mg for two cycles it only got up to 9.9, then after 150mg it was 13.3-that was when I conceived. I have started using OPK's again so keep your fingers crossed that this mc has jump started my ovulation. And thanks I really need somebody to get through this with.


----------



## piccolo

jcorinne said:


> piccolo said:
> 
> 
> jcorinne, I am also 32 and also tried for a long time before getting pregnant this time - 16 cycles. I haven't been on clomid but I definitely understand your impatience. Let's get through this together. Did he say wait 3 months before trying at all, or wait 3 months before another round of clomid? If the former then I'd get a second opinion. My dr. said that recent studies have shown there is no good reason to wait - and I read a study somewhere that women are more likely to have full term pregnancies in the 6 months after miscarriage.
> 
> rachelkt - thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> He wasn't really specific, just said we will try again in about 3 months so make another appointment with me in Feb. We are going to try on our own for now. But I can only hope that I will ovulate on my own. After clomid 50mg my 21 day was only 0.4, 100mg for two cycles it only got up to 9.9, then after 150mg it was 13.3-that was when I conceived. I have started using OPK's again so keep your fingers crossed that this mc has jump started my ovulation. And thanks I really need somebody to get through this with.Click to expand...

I know that I have seen in all the reading online I've been doing lately posts from women who don't normally ovulate on their own but do after miscarriage. I'm sure you'll be one of them! I don't know what the 9.9 and 13.3 numbers refer to. But I do think it's pretty cool that you responded so well to clomid - a higher dose and boom you conceived. So sounds like once you ovulate everything else works pretty well. I'm sure you'll be pregnant again soon. 

As for me, just got back from the dr. She said whatever is still in there is only 1 cm long and may just be a clot, so she thinks it'll clear on its own. Not worth surgery at this point. She's just going to monitor my hormone levels and hope they come down on their own. Not sure how I feel. Yay to no surgery, but I also wish I could just DO something instead of waiting to see if it comes out by itself.


----------



## Little_1

oh jo! i am quietly jumping for joy for you!!!!! i want daily updates on how your doin! 

I dont even no where to begin with my day...it was horrible, im really starting to think im just being kicked while im down! 

I was dreading goin back to the epu in the first place, my appointment was for 9am..so naturally i got there at 8.45.. i gave my name and waited while having to look at the room i was rushed into the morning of my d&c, while having to watch heavily pregnant women out the window smoking ther brains out (i have nothing against women smoking or doing wat they want to do when they are pregnant, each to their own, i just find it hard to see anything like that when i was so strict and did everything right and still lost my baby) and to top it off i had to listen and eventually answer the other woman who was their talking about how this feels like de-ja-vu to her cuz her baby is only 1 and shes right bak there (i wish it was that easy for all of us)...i just felt so fragile that i couldnt even tell her that i had lost my baby..i new if i admitted it i'd of broke down, so i just smiled and avoided all questions...ANYWAY...i waited and waited and waited for 2 AND A HALF HOURS...before by-passing the reception area and going straight to the room to tell them i couldnt wait any longer becuz i had another hospital appointment at 11.30 (really feel like my bodys just fallin apart)...and what was i told????? "im sooo sorry, we wern't told of your arrival and had put you down as a no show!!!!".... at this stage i just wanted out of the place so i was given another appointment for 9am monday morning from a very appologetic midwife (god help the person at reception when she went up to them...she was furious)..so naturally when i eventually got home from my day trip to the hospital i crawled into bed, shut off my phone and cuddled into my oh. I took another hpt when i got home from hos..it wasnt my fmu but i thought id do it anyway..its still positive but def not a dark as it has been..but i dont no if thats cuz it wasnt my fmu :S i'll re-test in the morning..

sorry for the long message girls..really needed to get that off my chest!

Piccolo its good to hear that what is left isnt very big, hopefully it will pass quickly and you can get started! x


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Little_1 said:


> oh jo! i am quietly jumping for joy for you!!!!! i want daily updates on how your doin!
> 
> I dont even no where to begin with my day...it was horrible, im really starting to think im just being kicked while im down!
> 
> I was dreading goin back to the epu in the first place, my appointment was for 9am..so naturally i got there at 8.45.. i gave my name and waited while having to look at the room i was rushed into the morning of my d&c, while having to watch heavily pregnant women out the window smoking ther brains out (i have nothing against women smoking or doing wat they want to do when they are pregnant, each to their own, i just find it hard to see anything like that when i was so strict and did everything right and still lost my baby) and to top it off i had to listen and eventually answer the other woman who was their talking about how this feels like de-ja-vu to her cuz her baby is only 1 and shes right bak there (i wish it was that easy for all of us)...i just felt so fragile that i couldnt even tell her that i had lost my baby..i new if i admitted it i'd of broke down, so i just smiled and avoided all questions...ANYWAY...i waited and waited and waited for 2 AND A HALF HOURS...before by-passing the reception area and going straight to the room to tell them i couldnt wait any longer becuz i had another hospital appointment at 11.30 (really feel like my bodys just fallin apart)...and what was i told????? "im sooo sorry, we wern't told of your arrival and had put you down as a no show!!!!".... at this stage i just wanted out of the place so i was given another appointment for 9am monday morning from a very appologetic midwife (god help the person at reception when she went up to them...she was furious)..so naturally when i eventually got home from my day trip to the hospital i crawled into bed, shut off my phone and cuddled into my oh. I took another hpt when i got home from hos..it wasnt my fmu but i thought id do it anyway..its still positive but def not a dark as it has been..but i dont no if thats cuz it wasnt my fmu :S i'll re-test in the morning..
> 
> sorry for the long message girls..really needed to get that off my chest!
> 
> Piccolo its good to hear that what is left isnt very big, hopefully it will pass quickly and you can get started! x

Yuck! What an awful day you had. Why does it seem like there are all of these painful triggers waiting around every corner to remind us of what we lost. Then top that off with making you wait an extra long time in a place full of them. Im sorry your day was so bad. I hope each day starts to get better. :hugs:
I took my first HPT since I stopped bleeding this evening. I have a very faint positive. It was hard to know that my body still thinks its pregnant. But I was happy to see that things should be out of my system soon. I just want to move on and this body is not letting me. :dohh:


----------



## JoLM

Oh Little_1 how awful, I hope it goes a lot better on Monday morning and that you can have a nice weekend. Regarding your HPT, I had a darker line on the First Response with FMU and the 2 HPT I did later were lighter. I hope that helps slightly. 

I'm currently a nervous wreck hoping this is something new and not something left over or that if its new it will stay. xx


----------



## freddie

Sorry you had such a horrid day Little1, hope you have a nice restful weekend x


----------



## piccolo

Ugh little 1, so sorry. Pamper yourself this weekend. Keep cuddled up to your oh, watch cheesy movies, drink some nice wine, or whatever you're in to. Monday will be here before you know it and then you can finally get it over with. Hugs.


----------



## Inoue

Im also keen to try again after losing my 2nd little one but i think i might take the Doctors advise this time and wait 2-3 months. I bleed for quite some time after my D&C on 5th Oct and ive only just got my 1st period. So relieved my body is going back to normal! :happydance:

Good luck to everyone elce xxx


----------



## Little_1

Hey girls, thanks for all the messages..really cant wait until monday..heres my test for today...wat yas think compared to the last one i took?? darker? lighter? the same? i have to bear in mind that the last test is a diff brand (could get the same :() again the line looks lighter in the pic than it actually is... hope your all keeping well x
 



Attached Files:







SAM_2142.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## massoma8489

i can feel you but i know its hard but try not to focese on it to much it will come promise


i had a miscarge on march 6th and got pregnet may 8th both 2011 and now 28 weeks pregnet dailated 4-5 cmt with boliging water bag 
docters and nurserys said it was hard to get pregnet after miscarge not until 6 months has passed but god nows more then they do it didnt take to long for me 
i cryed all day and night about my sleepn angly . even when i got pregnet now when i reached 18 weeks started to remmber my loss and got depressed i cant forget her but it took me until 24 weeks to get a little better i here at the hospital now waiting for my baby sence im already dialted with bolging water sac .

i now everything will be ok though i have been here sence 4 weeks now
but all worth it.

but you will get it promise just comes at the right time 
good luck hun 
sorry for your loss


----------



## massoma8489

i now its kinda expensive but try to use clearblue its good luck


----------



## laylas

Jolm, I'm so happy for you! I get it, you want to be cautious. My hubby is even more nervous than I am. I am staying positive and trying to enjoy things, this actually seems to make my anxiety better. I pray every day and more when I start worrying. Dreamt I was watching someones baby last night and lost it-I was so relieved to wake up. I have also dreamt I was bleeding and was mc again--just goes to show what a traumatic process mc is--my psyche is processing everything still!! But I think our chances are good that these beans will stick.


----------



## angelcake71

:cry: Well AF got me .. exactly 4 weeks after my M/C feeling upset today.. but hopefully by tomorrow I will be ok XX


----------



## Little_1

I'm really sorry angelcake, at least u no that when its finished u can start trying again if u want 2. I no that's not much of a consolation but things will get better (I'm hopin as much 4 ur sake as my own :()..its been nearly 5 weeks since my d&c...my hpt are still pos, I hav to go bak to epu on monday to c why.. x


----------



## JoLM

Little_1 said:


> Hey girls, thanks for all the messages..really cant wait until monday..heres my test for today...wat yas think compared to the last one i took?? darker? lighter? the same? i have to bear in mind that the last test is a diff brand (could get the same :() again the line looks lighter in the pic than it actually is... hope your all keeping well x

Hi Little_1, it looks the same to the 14/11/2011 test, maybe even slightly darker. My FX'd for tomorrow.

I've taken another 2 tests one yesterday, one this morning and both came out the same colour but did start to show straight away. The previous 4 took about 30 seconds before starting to show. I don't know if that means anything.

Thanks Laylas, we've both started to relax a bit and are just going to take it easy over the next 2 weeks. I also received a load of HPT from amazon and going to keep testing every couple of days for any changes, so far i'm getting clearer positives and quicker positives to my previous pregnancy. xx


----------



## JoLM

Angelcake, I'm sorry your AF has arrived but at least you know your cycle is back to normal and my FX'd that December will be your month hopefully giving you and your partner the best Christmas present ever. xx


----------



## rossyrozela

I lost my babay at 20 weeks and like you desperate to fall pregnant again,i started trying (Bding) straightaway after two weeks,i have not yet seen my periods yet and just going with the flow,i spoke to my GP and she told me to just get on with it.Iam so desperate and this is what i worry about.I still have drops of red bood (Sorry tmi),nothing big now and then and i just cant be asked anymore,iam in my late 30s and its like time is against me.


----------



## laylas

Jolm-I really think that the line coming up faster is a great sign. I took a test today at 15 dpo and will probably not test for awhile now (test line is darker than control line-what a blessing), but I am still temping...which I suspect is not really helpful from what I've read but I can't let it go just yet!!

Angelcakes-I bet AF is difficult. Please trust that by the time O day is here you will probably feel better, that is how it worked for me at least, learning to trust your body again. Hang in there girl!!:thumbup:


----------



## BabyForMe83

Rossy - sorry for your loss. :hugs: here's hoping there are lots more BFPs on this thread.

afm got a few more days of Soy to take... feeling a few twinges in my ovaries every now and again. I have a feeling that if is does help me to O then I will know without a doubt when it is happening...


----------



## freddie

I am feeling positive as I am now on day 10 of a new cycle so over the next week we may make a baby :) all I want for Christmas is a BFP!!


----------



## Little_1

JoLM said:


> Little_1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, thanks for all the messages..really cant wait until monday..heres my test for today...wat yas think compared to the last one i took?? darker? lighter? the same? i have to bear in mind that the last test is a diff brand (could get the same :() again the line looks lighter in the pic than it actually is... hope your all keeping well x
> 
> Hi Little_1, it looks the same to the 14/11/2011 test, maybe even slightly darker. My FX'd for tomorrow.
> 
> I've taken another 2 tests one yesterday, one this morning and both came out the same colour but did start to show straight away. The previous 4 took about 30 seconds before starting to show. I don't know if that means anything.
> 
> Thanks Laylas, we've both started to relax a bit and are just going to take it easy over the next 2 weeks. I also received a load of HPT from amazon and going to keep testing every couple of days for any changes, so far i'm getting clearer positives and quicker positives to my previous pregnancy. xxClick to expand...

I will post asap tomoro to let u no wat they say. no jo thats a really good sign that its gettin darker quicker...i found out i was pregnant thru a trip to a&e and the triage nurse there told me that my positive line was coming up even before the test line, she said that the quicker it comes up can relate to the strength of hormones in your body and that my body seemed to have a very strong hormone level...so if she's not talkin crap then its fantastic news for you! the tests iv been taken lately take a wee while to develop...iv been thinkin that they are negative but the more i watch them i then see them turn to positive...hope my rambling helped lol x


----------



## themarshas

I just wanted to send an update and give everyone some hope. I had a m/c at 5w1d which started on Oct 22nd. I found out Friday that I'm pregnant again without so much as an af in-between. This time around I feel so much better about it. Last time I had spotting before I even got a BFP all the way through until I lost he/she. This time I have no spotting and sore boobs and cramping (which I didn't have last time). Fingers crossed for all of you! Best of luck!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

themarshas said:


> I just wanted to send an update and give everyone some hope. I had a m/c at 5w1d which started on Oct 22nd. I found out Friday that I'm pregnant again without so much as an af in-between. This time around I feel so much better about it. Last time I had spotting before I even got a BFP all the way through until I lost he/she. This time I have no spotting and sore boobs and cramping (which I didn't have last time). Fingers crossed for all of you! Best of luck!

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news! And congrats :) It does help to hear stories like yours :)


----------



## freddie

Congratulations themarshas, wonderful news!


----------



## Islander

congrats!!!i may shortly be joining u!i had a dand c after a blighted ovum on oct 6 and think i might be in the game again!have to retest in a fw days tho :)


----------



## BabyForMe83

Congrats themarshas!
How is everyone doing?
My OH has made plans to go to dinner with his friend and partner. She's 8 months pregnant and though I consider them to be my friends too I'm not sure how I feel about going. I can't trust myself to go without a heavy heart. Just thinking about it makes me tearful. Its not like she's a tiny-bit pregnant. It will be staring me in the face. They know about my MC and I feel like it will be the elephant in the room. I really don't want to avoid them and I am honestly truly happy for them but I'm just not sure if I'll be able to hold myself together even if I get through dinner I'm sure to fall apart back at home...

Apologies for the rant x


----------



## freddie

Hey babyforme... I think it's fair enough if you don't feel ready to spend time with her being so pregnant, it might just be a bit too soon. You could maybe tell her this as she knows about the m/c and explain that you don't want to avoid her but feel you just need a little more time? Or, if you want to go, explain how you're feeling before hand so that its not the elephant in the room? 

I had a similar situation recently - one of my best friends gave birth about 2 weeks after my m/c. I so wanted to be able to visit and congratulate her but I just didn't feel ready, and I didn't want to get all upset and make what should be a happy occasion for her, a sad one. She didn't know about my m/c at the time. I managed to get together with her for lunch last week and just about managed it, although I did get emotional when she jokingly said to me "you're not pregnant are you?!" as she was about to tell me her birth story and didn't wanna scare me if I was... which ensued me breaking down and telling her what had happened.


----------



## piccolo

I so hear you guys - 2 of my friends have given birth since my mc (one on the same day) and I found out yesterday another friend is 6 months along. I think the jealousy around other pregnant people both after miscarriage and even before when ttc is one of the worst parts of all this. A close family member is due around the same time as I would have been, and she's one of those who gets pregnant by thinking about it - first month with both her pregnancies. And of course she's younger than me. She tries to be really understanding but I can't bear to be around her. It's sooo awkward. And I know it's going to be so much worse when she starts to show, constantly being reminded "that's how far along I would have been."
All I can offer is this - I tried for 16 months before I got pregnant this time. The jealousy and sadness around pregnant people and babies had become almost debilitating. And it was also sort of automatic. Finally I just forced myself to see a pregnant person and think "that'll be me soon," instead of automatically getting sad. I did it enough times that I think I started to believe it. I started to feel positive around pregnant people instead of depressed. That's the month I got pregnant. I really do feel that that's a big part of why that month worked. It's different after a miscarriage, I know. But now that's what we have to try and do again, I think. See our pregnant friends and force ourselves to think not about what we have lost but about the future. And maybe if we consciously make that shift in our minds enough times then seeing those pregnant women and babies won't make us so sad anymore. And they say holding a baby triggers hormones that make you more fertile!
I'm writing all this advice as much for myself as for you guys, hoping that if I write it down I can actually try and put it into practice.


----------



## Little_1

Hey guys, went to epu yesterday and they did 2 preg tests, they were both still positive so they took some blood and did an internal scan..they said that they are happy enough that there isnt anything that has been left inside. turns out my hcg level is only 30 so i have to go bak tomoro for another blood test to confirm that the levels are dropping. wats makin it worse tho is that its my birthday tomorrow..ther was so many plans made by friends to go out and party and i was supposed to go to amsterdam on friday with the oh...then i became pregnant and all those plans changed to ones more suitable for a pregnant woman, i was looking forward to it even more, then the baby died..and now i just cant bring myself to be happy. i feel like i dont deserve to celebrate, why should i be happy about somthin when i've just lost my little baby....heads away with it girls...havin one of those days :(


----------



## JoLM

Little_1-You have too still enjoy your birthday and be happy. I know the loss is awful but hopefully you'll be busy soon preparing for another baby. I do believe there is a reason for the MC. xx


----------



## freddie

Sorry you're feeling so low Little1, but if you have something nice planned for your birthday you should definitely go ahead with it. Taking your mind off things will do you good. Plus, I keep telling myself now that we should enjoy going out and doing whatever while we can as soon we will not be able to :)


----------



## Little_1

thanks girls, i like your ideas on it rachel and jo, ill try my best to embrace the idea that this will be the last birthday i have without having a little 1 in my arms to help me blow out the candles. yea my friends and oh decided to have a party for me this saturday in a friends house wether i want it or not lol so ill try my best to smile and enjoy it and oh has booked a night in a hotel for us for my b/day, its not until the 3rd of dec..knowing my luck my af will show for it lol but if not it will be a nice way to start trying for preg number 2! hope your both doin good! x


----------



## jcorinne

piccolo said:


> jcorinne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piccolo said:
> 
> 
> jcorinne, I am also 32 and also tried for a long time before getting pregnant this time - 16 cycles. I haven't been on clomid but I definitely understand your impatience. Let's get through this together. Did he say wait 3 months before trying at all, or wait 3 months before another round of clomid? If the former then I'd get a second opinion. My dr. said that recent studies have shown there is no good reason to wait - and I read a study somewhere that women are more likely to have full term pregnancies in the 6 months after miscarriage.
> 
> rachelkt - thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> He wasn't really specific, just said we will try again in about 3 months so make another appointment with me in Feb. We are going to try on our own for now. But I can only hope that I will ovulate on my own. After clomid 50mg my 21 day was only 0.4, 100mg for two cycles it only got up to 9.9, then after 150mg it was 13.3-that was when I conceived. I have started using OPK's again so keep your fingers crossed that this mc has jump started my ovulation. And thanks I really need somebody to get through this with.Click to expand...
> 
> I know that I have seen in all the reading online I've been doing lately posts from women who don't normally ovulate on their own but do after miscarriage. I'm sure you'll be one of them! I don't know what the 9.9 and 13.3 numbers refer to. But I do think it's pretty cool that you responded so well to clomid - a higher dose and boom you conceived. So sounds like once you ovulate everything else works pretty well. I'm sure you'll be pregnant again soon.
> 
> As for me, just got back from the dr. She said whatever is still in there is only 1 cm long and may just be a clot, so she thinks it'll clear on its own. Not worth surgery at this point. She's just going to monitor my hormone levels and hope they come down on their own. Not sure how I feel. Yay to no surgery, but I also wish I could just DO something instead of waiting to see if it comes out by itself.Click to expand...


Piccolo thanks for the encouraging words. I am not sure what I would do without this site. You girls seem to be the only ones who understand. I'm glad you don't have to have surgery but I know the wait is like a cruel joke. :hugs:


----------



## auntylolo

Hello ladies, can I join you?:flower: Firstly, I want to say how sorry I am that so many women have gone thru this and ended up here. But, the PMA vibe I get from this thread is amazing!
So, I had an unscheduled scan on 11/11/11 for cramping and spotting, and we found out baby had stopped growing about 2 weeks earlier. I should've been 9 weeks. DH and I have been thru every emotion about it, but we both talked about ttc again as soon as we could and it made me feel like I had something to look forward to again. I have now stopped bleeding (opted to mc naturally), and hpt are -ve. 
I so desperately want to be pregnant again, but since I've stopped bleeding and feel physically ready to move on DH won't touch me:nope: I tried to get him to :sex: last night, but he told me he wasn't ready yet:shrug: I so miss the closeness that you just don't get with cuddling - which was what he offered me. I was gutted and felt like a sex pest (!), and then thought maybe I'm being a bit weird wanting sex again so soon?:shrug:
I understand if it's too soon for him to want to ttc, but I bought some opk's (which we didn't use before) just so I could be sure my body was getting back to normal and they are -ve and he knows that, I even explained to him that it's not good baby-making time, but the perfect time to just enjoy each other.
I'm so confused :( This morning he acted like nothing happened, and when he asked how I slept I told him not very well because I was upset about what (didn't) happened. All he said was "ok", he's not the type to talk about stuff and it's even worse now because he's away til Friday working.

Anyway, sorry for dragging the tone down and for such a long post, but thanks for reading.


----------



## JoLM

Hi Auntylolo, welcome to the thread, i'm sorry your hubby being a bit reluctant has he given his reasons for not wanting to try again straight away or does he need a bit more time. x


----------



## auntylolo

No he's just being a dick and pretending it didn't happen. Maybe he's not dealing with it as well as he makes out, I just wish he would open up to me :sad1:


----------



## freddie

Sorry to hear that auntylolo :( Maybe he just needs a bit more time... I think you should try to talk to him... I hope he comes around soon for you. I've just got back from visiting my friend and her 3 week old baby and it has made me even more desperate to get pregnant, if that's even possible?!?!


----------



## jcorinne

Sorry for your loss Auntylolo :hugs: It is such a hard thing to go thru. My DH hasn't really talked about our loss either. To me it seemed like he was sad for me the first day we found out but then he was kinda over it and thought I should be to. I don't think you are weird for wanting sex again so soon. For us we need that closeness and bond to our partner. You never know maybe he was afraid that he would physically hurt you or that it would be too emotional for you or him. Sometimes when you have a hubby that doesn't talk you assume the worse and when you finally learn the truth it is something that was actually dear. I hope things get better for you. :hugs:


----------



## Little_1

Welcome auntylolo, i agree with jcorinne, try talkiing to him...i no somtimes it may feel like your talking to a brick wall with an attitude (talking from personal ex.) but just be open and honest and tell him how it is making you feel... you both have enough to go thru right now, the last thing u need is to bottle things up with eachother... we're all here for you anyway, anytime you need an ear xx


----------



## Little_1

just an up-date for you all...final hcg levels from epu came up as 28 which showed that they had went down by 2 in the 2days between blood tests.. hospital has said that i have to retest and if i am still getting positives in a week i have to go straight down to them.. apparently prg tests dont show a positive unless your hormones are 50 and above...yet mine are still pos at 28 so they said they want me to make sure that the test goes negative...god i have such a messed up body! hope everyones doin well! x


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Today I would have been 9 weeks pregnant :( It has been two weeks as of today and it was a hard day. When can I expect to ovulate? Just keep getting negative tests and I am so ready to try again. If I count the day I miscarried as CD1 I am CD14 which is when I used to always ovulate. Ahhh I'm so frustrated and sad.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Where is everyone?


----------



## freddie

BabyBumpLove said:


> Today I would have been 9 weeks pregnant :( It has been two weeks as of today and it was a hard day. When can I expect to ovulate? Just keep getting negative tests and I am so ready to try again. If I count the day I miscarried as CD1 I am CD14 which is when I used to always ovulate. Ahhh I'm so frustrated and sad.

:hugs: It is hard when you get to those days and think what you would have/ should have been :( 

It is frustrating not knowing when you will ovulate again, I seemed to pretty much o at normal time straight after my m/c but everyone is different so there really is no way of telling. All I can say is to try to remember that it WILL happen and we just need to be patient... I didn't use OPKs this month - I wanted to use them last month as after the m/c I wouldn't have had any idea at all what was going on and wanted reassurance that all was back to normal. But I found that they made the baby making experience a bit too high pressure :( SO this month we went back to dtd lots during most fertile week (or what I am presuming is most fertile week!) It worked last time so I am hoping it will again!


----------



## freddie

Little_1 said:


> just an up-date for you all...final hcg levels from epu came up as 28 which showed that they had went down by 2 in the 2days between blood tests.. hospital has said that i have to retest and if i am still getting positives in a week i have to go straight down to them.. apparently prg tests dont show a positive unless your hormones are 50 and above...yet mine are still pos at 28 so they said they want me to make sure that the test goes negative...god i have such a messed up body! hope everyones doin well! x

Sounds confusing?! I hope they get to the bottom of it soon, keep us updated!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Ho is everybody doing? I think I'm still waiting to O. Had a few twinges but nothing significant. Since I don't O by myself I have no idea when I should be expecting it. Wanted to bd tonight but my OH is gonna be out and I find myself panicking over it just in case I miss the right time. I keep saying I'm gonna relax my approach to this but I just can't beat the fact I wanna be pregnant again so badly...


----------



## JoLM

Hi everyone, sorry not been on for awhile been having family stop with me over the weekend.

I'm still getting good clear postive pregnancy results and last conception indicator test I did on Saturday showed I was 3+ with no waiting time. I've booked an appt for next Tuesday the 6th for an early scan as I've had no AF inbetween.

Little-1-How are the tests going are they getting fainter yet? I hope everything goes back to normal as soon as possible and you still managed to have good Birthday and night away.

Auntylolo-I hope you and your partner get things sorted out. 

Rachel-My FX'd this will be your month, how long did it take you last time?

Babybumplove-I was similar to Rachel and believe I ovulated as normal. However I was only 4 weeks 4 days when I MC which might be the reason why I got back on track very quickly.


----------



## freddie

We got pregnant in our first month of trying last time, so I am really hoping for it to be quick again... I was hoping it'd happen first month again after the m/c but it didn't :( I am keeping hopeful for this month though :)


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I know how you feel it has been 4 weeks since my miscarriage and we have been trying to conceive since it stopped now it has been 4 weeks and no sign of my period but my Dr has told me to wait until i am 2 weeks past the day my period is due as it coukld be just late due to miscarriage but only time will tell I hope all the lovely ladies on here get there BFP's there have been some very supportive comments and its so nice to here.

xxxxx


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Thanks for your feedback ladies. I am CD18 today and I finally got two dark lines on my ovulation test!! So I guess my hubby and I will be busy tonight lol, and tomorrow and probably the next day.:sex: LOL Wish me luck :dust:




rachelkt said:


> We got pregnant in our first month of trying last time, so I am really hoping for it to be quick again... I was hoping it'd happen first month again after the m/c but it didn't :( I am keeping hopeful for this month though :)

We also got pregnant the first time so I am hoping for the same this time. I hope you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## freddie

BabyBumpLove said:


> Thanks for your feedback ladies. I am CD18 today and I finally got two dark lines on my ovulation test!! So I guess my hubby and I will be busy tonight lol, and tomorrow and probably the next day.:sex: LOL Wish me luck :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachelkt said:
> 
> 
> We got pregnant in our first month of trying last time, so I am really hoping for it to be quick again... I was hoping it'd happen first month again after the m/c but it didn't :( I am keeping hopeful for this month though :)
> 
> We also got pregnant the first time so I am hoping for the same this time. I hope you don't have to wait too long!Click to expand...

Oooh maybe it will happen for us both this month :) I am not far ahead of you in my cycle - on CD19 today... Now it's just time to wait for me!!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

rachelkt said:


> BabyBumpLove said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your feedback ladies. I am CD18 today and I finally got two dark lines on my ovulation test!! So I guess my hubby and I will be busy tonight lol, and tomorrow and probably the next day.:sex: LOL Wish me luck :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachelkt said:
> 
> 
> We got pregnant in our first month of trying last time, so I am really hoping for it to be quick again... I was hoping it'd happen first month again after the m/c but it didn't :( I am keeping hopeful for this month though :)
> 
> We also got pregnant the first time so I am hoping for the same this time. I hope you don't have to wait too long!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh maybe it will happen for us both this month :) I am not far ahead of you in my cycle - on CD19 today... Now it's just time to wait for me!!Click to expand...


Oh that is exciting! I hope so :) How many DPO are you? I'm not sure If I should call today 1DPO or tomorrow? The 2 line usually mean your will ovulate in 24 to 48 hours so I never sure what day in considered 1 DPO??


----------



## freddie

Hmm I see what you mean, maybe tomorrow is 1dpo then? I don't exactly know how many dpo I am as I didn't use opks this month but I think I usually ovulate around CD16 so I'm guessing about 4dpo?! I hate this waiting part!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Yes the two week wait is the worst! It's funny now that had a mc I don't think I will be testing until I know I missed AF and I don't think I will be running out to tell the whole world like I did last time. It's kind of sad that some of the joy has been taken away :( I think I will feel better after the 1st trimester this time.


----------



## freddie

I know what you mean, I wonder if it will feel different next time we get a BFP? Like, before it was just pure happiness and excitement but I suppose this time it will be tinged with worry :( As for telling people, weirdly I kind of feel like I will be more comfortable telling people early, as I have realised that not telling them isn't going to change anything and I have told my friends that didn't know I was pregnant at the time, about the m/c now anyway... I almost feel a bit like I didn't celebrate that little baby enough while it was here... Hmmm I don't know, I guess I will just have to wait and see how I feel when I see that BFP!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

That makes sense! I like the way you think! Last time "I KNEW" I was pregnant almost right away. This time I don't feel so good about it and it is making me sad. My husband said "I don't think we did it his time, but I think it will happen next month." I hope we are both wrong lol.


----------



## cbass929

I've always heard you are more fertile and your hormones have not gone back to normal until at least 6 weeks after a miscarriage or having a baby. I had a MC when i was 17 on March 5th fell pregnant again by opps March 27th. And i was fine, i wouldn't recommend it because i'm sure its not safe or ok to put your body through so much all at once.


----------



## freddie

Yeah, I felt pregnant last time for about a week before I tested. Well I felt different anyway - bit sick and light headed, just weird. But right now I feel totally normal boo :( But they say that every pregnancy is different so don't rule it out yet! Do you know what day you're going to test? It's my husband's birthday on Sunday and I'd so love to test and get a BFP as a special pressie! But I know it'll be too early so I'm planning on waiting til next Thursday, we're going away to Budapest for the weekend (exciting) and will need to know whether I am allowed to drink ha ha! It will still be before AF though, she's not due til the Sat...


----------



## freddie

cbass - yes I have heard about this being more fertile afterwards... Let's hope it's true! Sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## baby5hopeful

hi can i join i misc on the 23rd nov 2011, im waiting to ovulate, i just so want to be pregnant again xxxxx


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Wow Budapest that sounds amazing! My AF is due around the 12 so it will be a while still before I can test. I wish you could get you BFP for you husbands birthday that would be fantastic. My husband was always a little hesitant about TTC. Now that we have had a MC he is even more cautious. How is your husband about all of this?


----------



## Islander

rachelkt said:


> I know what you mean, I wonder if it will feel different next time we get a BFP? Like, before it was just pure happiness and excitement but I suppose this time it will be tinged with worry :( As for telling people, weirdly I kind of feel like I will be more comfortable telling people early, as I have realised that not telling them isn't going to change anything and I have told my friends that didn't know I was pregnant at the time, about the m/c now anyway... I almost feel a bit like I didn't celebrate that little baby enough while it was here... Hmmm I don't know, I guess I will just have to wait and see how I feel when I see that BFP!

thats exactly how i fel about when we conceive again - we have already had the worst and at least if people know they will understand why im upset...but hubby wants to tell no one (btw we are still ttc)


----------



## freddie

BabyBumpLove said:


> Wow Budapest that sounds amazing! My AF is due around the 12 so it will be a while still before I can test. I wish you could get you BFP for you husbands birthday that would be fantastic. My husband was always a little hesitant about TTC. Now that we have had a MC he is even more cautious. How is your husband about all of this?

My husband wanted to wait a month after the m/c, which we didn't but now that I have had a proper period again he is eager for us to get pregnant again :) I've had a little bit of spotting today, it's 6 days before my period is due... I had spotting for 3 days before my period last month but I'm praying that maybe it could be implantation bleeding instead of pre-period spotting :wacko: Dunno if that's just wishful thinking!!! 

Why was your husband cautious about ttc before?


----------



## BabyBumpLove

rachelkt said:


> BabyBumpLove said:
> 
> 
> Wow Budapest that sounds amazing! My AF is due around the 12 so it will be a while still before I can test. I wish you could get you BFP for you husbands birthday that would be fantastic. My husband was always a little hesitant about TTC. Now that we have had a MC he is even more cautious. How is your husband about all of this?
> 
> My husband wanted to wait a month after the m/c, which we didn't but now that I have had a proper period again he is eager for us to get pregnant again :) I've had a little bit of spotting today, it's 6 days before my period is due... I had spotting for 3 days before my period last month but I'm praying that maybe it could be implantation bleeding instead of pre-period spotting :wacko: Dunno if that's just wishful thinking!!!
> 
> Why was your husband cautious about ttc before?Click to expand...

Did you used to get pre-period bleeding? If not I would say it's a pretty good bet that it's implantation! I didn't have implantation bleeding last time, so I'm not really expecting to see any this time. I am worried because I'm not really feeling much of anything. Last time I had pimples, sore nipples, light headedness, and itchy feet during my 2WW :haha:. 

My husband was raised by a mother who told him to not have children, travel the world and live life to the fullest (without a family). It has taken me 5 years to help him see that having a family IS living life to its fullest :) He is now cautiously on board, but the miscarriage sacred him A LOT


----------



## freddie

I have had pre period spotting before but I think it's normally closer to period. I got implantation bleeding when I got pregnant last time... hmmm I don't want to get my hopes up though :( Other than that I haven't had any signs either!

Ah I can see how he'd be influenced my his mum's ideas! But it's good that he's come around to the idea of ttc but obviously the m/c does add extra pressure/ emotions to the situation... Just make sure he knows how common m/c is and how likely it is that everything will go perfectly next time (that's what I keep telling myself!)


----------



## BabyBumpLove

ha ha me too! All we can do is hope and try not to let our MC take away the excitment and joy we felt the first time.


----------



## Little_1

hey girls, sorry i havnt been on for a while, stupid internet broke...hows everyone keeping? anyone heard from jolm and how shes doing? well my af still hasnt came 7 weeks since d&c...preg tests still coming up pos...have to take another hpt and phone epu 2moro to update them with results...they cant figure out why they're still cumin up pos but my hormone levels so low...iv concluded that im just weird lol hope your all keeping well and dtd for a special bfp for christmas :) x


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Little_1 said:


> hey girls, sorry i havnt been on for a while, stupid internet broke...hows everyone keeping? anyone heard from jolm and how shes doing? well my af still hasnt came 7 weeks since d&c...preg tests still coming up pos...have to take another hpt and phone epu 2moro to update them with results...they cant figure out why they're still cumin up pos but my hormone levels so low...iv concluded that im just weird lol hope your all keeping well and dtd for a special bfp for christmas :) x

Wow that would be such a long wait! I am sorry you are going through this. I hope things start to work out for you soon.


----------



## freddie

Little1 that's horrible that you are having such a long wait and so confusing that you are still getting positive results with such low levels... I really hope it gets sorted out soon for you so you can start trying again :hugs: I am very much hoping for a bfp for Christmas and I am going to test tomorrow - gulp - although af isn't due til Saturday... x


----------



## CurlyGirly84

Hello Everyone,

Firstly, sorry to everyone for your losses. I have read your posts and think you are such a strong and inspiring group of ladies. Big cuddles to you all!

This is my first post and I am hoping I can join you? I could really do with a little support from people who understand what I'm feeling right now and from reading your posts you all seem like a very supportive bunch!

I discovered I was pregnant Sunday 26th Nov and myself and my BF were both surprised and delighted as I had only come off depo in June having been on it for 10 years and had been warned by the Dr that it would take approx 18 months - 2 years to conceive. I'd only had one period and it was when the 2nd one didn't arrive that I thought to take a HPT. We were over the moon as were my very close family who we shared the news with.

I would have been 6 weeks along today but unfortunately I started bleeding heavily on Saturday and it just appears to be stopping now. It wasn't entirely unexpected as I had a feeling in my heart that something wasn't right but when it actually did happen it was still a massive shock and I am absolutely devastated. 

I discovered the bleeding just as I was about to leave the house for work so ended up taking a few days off work as I was in such a state. I can't seem to stop crying and I feel so empty, like my body has let me down.

It has actually surprised me how heartbroken I am and I feel a bit foolish for letting myself get carried away with my hopes and dreams so early on. 

I read with tears in my eyes all the stories about how much worse others have had it with missed miscarriages and stillbirths and I know that compared to them I have not had such a rough time so I feel a bit daft really even posting this. It just seems that everyone around me although very loving and supportive just haven't been through this and don't understand why I am not focusing on the positives (I conceived so soon after depo, it was early on, etc) but I know that I will only feel better when I get pregnant again. 

I was very relaxed about TTC previously but now it's all I can think about! I am just waiting for my negative HPT so we can start trying again. I am worried I may become a little obsessed but I'm sure my BF wont mind! 

Phew! Sorry for such a long post, I just needed to get it off my chest! 

Lots of love to all of you. xx


----------



## LilRedhead

((hugs)) I am so sorry curlygirl. I was at 10 weeks when I lost my little one early last month. I am still trying to work through my emotions while attempting to TTC again. I know the feeling all to well its like your body just let you down or if you just did something different maybe things would have been different. I was on a kidney med before I knew I was pregnant and the doctors had warned me that I wouldnt carry the pregnancy but to have it actually happen well it was hurtful. Now I am scared to try again, I just don't know if I can handle another loss.


----------



## Little_1

CurlyGirly84 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Firstly, sorry to everyone for your losses. I have read your posts and think you are such a strong and inspiring group of ladies. Big cuddles to you all!
> 
> This is my first post and I am hoping I can join you? I could really do with a little support from people who understand what I'm feeling right now and from reading your posts you all seem like a very supportive bunch!
> 
> I discovered I was pregnant Sunday 26th Nov and myself and my BF were both surprised and delighted as I had only come off depo in June having been on it for 10 years and had been warned by the Dr that it would take approx 18 months - 2 years to conceive. I'd only had one period and it was when the 2nd one didn't arrive that I thought to take a HPT. We were over the moon as were my very close family who we shared the news with.
> 
> I would have been 6 weeks along today but unfortunately I started bleeding heavily on Saturday and it just appears to be stopping now. It wasn't entirely unexpected as I had a feeling in my heart that something wasn't right but when it actually did happen it was still a massive shock and I am absolutely devastated.
> 
> I discovered the bleeding just as I was about to leave the house for work so ended up taking a few days off work as I was in such a state. I can't seem to stop crying and I feel so empty, like my body has let me down.
> 
> It has actually surprised me how heartbroken I am and I feel a bit foolish for letting myself get carried away with my hopes and dreams so early on.
> 
> I read with tears in my eyes all the stories about how much worse others have had it with missed miscarriages and stillbirths and I know that compared to them I have not had such a rough time so I feel a bit daft really even posting this. It just seems that everyone around me although very loving and supportive just haven't been through this and don't understand why I am not focusing on the positives (I conceived so soon after depo, it was early on, etc) but I know that I will only feel better when I get pregnant again.
> 
> I was very relaxed about TTC previously but now it's all I can think about! I am just waiting for my negative HPT so we can start trying again. I am worried I may become a little obsessed but I'm sure my BF wont mind!
> 
> Phew! Sorry for such a long post, I just needed to get it off my chest!
> 
> Lots of love to all of you. xx

Welcome curlygirl84, i am so sorry to hear of your loss..you have nothing to feel foolish about and those hopes and dreams are so special and they show how much you love your little angel! wether you lose a baby at 26 weeks or 26 days you still lose your baby, you lose all those moments you wer going to have with your baby and it is horrible although i can say that the one thing i am thankfull for out of this horrible situation is that i didnt lose my beautiful angel right at the very end of my pregnancy because i cant even begin to imagine wat that is like, it breaks my heart even more just to think of it. We are always here if you need to talk, ask questions or just rant about the fact that pregnant people seem to be stalking you (im convinced they're stalking me lol) 

Lilredhead i am also sorry to hear of your loss and wat i said above also applys to you, the girls on here are fantastic and so supportive. we are all terrified about losing another baby but wat i think makes us strong is how much we want our beautiful babies, we've all lost at least one angel and wether they are hear or not we are mothers now and i no in my own opinion that i will put myself through hell and back if it means holding my baby in my arms one day, and knowing that i have the support of the girls here to listen to all my fears makes me cope with it alot more..we'll all get through it together :hugs:

oooo rachelkt iv got everything crossed for you...let me no as soon as you can!! i cant wait to get a neg hpt so i no i can start again, OH is more worried about me right now than the thought of ttc. 

Babybumplove, i dont think iv ever looked forward to af so much in my life but i think ill get upset when it does arrive. hows things goin with you?

xx


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hi guys and new joiners - I'm sorry that you've had to join us here but this this thread has been a great sense of support and understanding for me and I hope it will be for you too.

How's everybody doing? I think I may have ovulated or be about to... sorry for tmi but I've had diarrhea for no apparent reason (def haven't eaten anything dodgy) and this morning I woke up drenched in sweat (my temp rising?) I really have no clue when it comes to charting signs and symptoms so what do you guys think? I read somewhere that diarrhea can be due to sudden hormone change... anybody ever have this as an ovulation symptom??? I hope I'm not reading into things too much.... however when I counted back from my last pregnancy to find out when I ovulated it was CD25... so maybe it fits?...


----------



## christina1612

Hi Ladies
I am also sad to be on this forum, I starting bleeding on wednesday last week, when i was 6 weeks and 3 days pregnant with my first child. I was absolutely devastated, went for scans and saw the midwife and she advised I had the evacuation procedure to remove whatever was left over.
I have now had this done a few days ago and have stopped bleeding. Just wanted to know if anyone else has been through this and when I can start trying again. I dont really want to wait too long as I am desperate to have a baby and both me and my partner were really excited.

Any advice greatly received.
xxxx


----------



## Chele78

Hello ladies,

I'm sure we all feel similarly being on this forum. After trying for 18 months, I was pregnant with my first child, first pregnancy, and about 7 weeks along when I started bleeding two weeks ago. By the time I got an early scan, there was nothing left to see, just an engorged uterus. It was devastating, as we were so excited to be expecting and finally about to become a family. 

I am finally feeling better emotionally about it and I am ready to try again. I wish my I could figure out my cycle, now! :) Just hoping I do ovulate in this in between cycle, so we can attempt to get pregnant as soon as possible. I think the only true way that we can move on from the loss and sadness is to have another pregnancy to be excited about. Not that we will forget the first one, of course... but I'm sure you guys understand what I mean. Any other pregnancy I know will be tinged with the worry it won't be viable either, but I'm hopeful we won't have to wait another 18 months before getting pregnant again.


----------



## freddie

Hello all and welcome to the newcomers, seem to be a few over the last few days :hugs: Sorry that you are all going through this but know that we're all here for eachother :) 

I was so hoping for a bfp for Christmas but unfortunately af eventually came yesterday after a whole week of spotting and confusing/ teasing me into thinking maybe it could be implantation bleeding instead :( Now I am all worried that I started spotting so early, it would only have been about 8dpo - I'm hoping my cycles are just a little off after m/c and will be better next month... Feeling pretty rubbish about it ll right now though:cry:


----------



## BabyForMe83

:hugs: sorry AF came hun. I'm sure its just your cycle getting itself back on track. Fxd for this new cycle xxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hi ladies. My husband and I just suffered a miscarriage and as soon as the bleeding stops we'll be going ahead and trying again right away. I don't see why not since I'm the living proof that good things can come from the cycle right after a miscarriage - not to mention that my miscarriage was physically very easy, maybe even less crampy then a normal period. 

I'm sending :hugs: and loads of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

My story of hope after a miscarriage! I ovulated 2 weeks after my MC and I got my BFP yesterday! It is possible even thought many people say otherwise. I had NO symptoms at all so I was sure I was out. Good luck ladies. Baby dust to you all.


----------



## jcorinne

Welcome all new joiners. So sorry for your losses. :hugs: 

Rachelkt so sorry that AF showed up. Hopefully the spotting was your cycle trying to get back on track. Was the spotting brown blood? Because they say that brown blood is "old". Hopefully this next month you will catch an egg that will be a very sticky little bean :hugs: Really hoping that all of us can be bump buddies real soon. Baby dust to us all. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## freddie

BabyBumpLove said:


> My story of hope after a miscarriage! I ovulated 2 weeks after my MC and I got my BFP yesterday! It is possible even thought many people say otherwise. I had NO symptoms at all so I was sure I was out. Good luck ladies. Baby dust to you all.

Congratulations again :) I hope we are not far behind you!:happydance:


----------



## freddie

jcorinne said:


> Welcome all new joiners. So sorry for your losses. :hugs:
> 
> Rachelkt so sorry that AF showed up. Hopefully the spotting was your cycle trying to get back on track. Was the spotting brown blood? Because they say that brown blood is "old". Hopefully this next month you will catch an egg that will be a very sticky little bean :hugs: Really hoping that all of us can be bump buddies real soon. Baby dust to us all.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Yeah it was brown so hopefully that is not as bad as if it was red (?!) I have decided that next month WILL be the month! Who's with me lol?!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls wondering if i could join?
A week ago today at 5 weeks PG exactly i started spotting brown in the morning at the docs she did a internal and my cervix was closed but there was dark discharge, by 11pm i started spotting blood and by 8am the next morning it was red clots and lots of them.
Thursdays trans U/S confirmed a complete M/C and the nurse also done a urine PG test which was very, very faint, she told me to do another test in a week and if it hadn't turned to neg to call her... we're going away for xmas and she wants to make sure all is well first.
By Friday night i was just spotting and DH and i got a little carried away on Saturday after a few drinks :blush: 
As of yesterday morning all spotting had stopped and i did a hpt it is still a faint pos... little confused as the nurse said in the hospital that the test she did was almost negative but this test is a faint positive? if i was taking it to find out if were PG i'd be jumping off the walls because the line is so there!!

So DH and i also DTD last night... i feel completely normal since the M/C was confirmed like i was never even PG... i suppose i was very early and my body jumped back to normal very quickly... The HPT is really bugging me though!!! i just want a neg so i can put it behind me and concentrate on trying again.... ](*,)


----------



## BabyForMe83

oooooH! congrats BabyBumpLove!!!!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Thank you ladies! I hope you get you BFP very soon!!


----------



## Little_1

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi Girls wondering if i could join?
> A week ago today at 5 weeks PG exactly i started spotting brown in the morning at the docs she did a internal and my cervix was closed but there was dark discharge, by 11pm i started spotting blood and by 8am the next morning it was red clots and lots of them.
> Thursdays trans U/S confirmed a complete M/C and the nurse also done a urine PG test which was very, very faint, she told me to do another test in a week and if it hadn't turned to neg to call her... we're going away for xmas and she wants to make sure all is well first.
> By Friday night i was just spotting and DH and i got a little carried away on Saturday after a few drinks :blush:
> As of yesterday morning all spotting had stopped and i did a hpt it is still a faint pos... little confused as the nurse said in the hospital that the test she did was almost negative but this test is a faint positive? if i was taking it to find out if were PG i'd be jumping off the walls because the line is so there!!
> 
> So DH and i also DTD last night... i feel completely normal since the M/C was confirmed like i was never even PG... i suppose i was very early and my body jumped back to normal very quickly... The HPT is really bugging me though!!! i just want a neg so i can put it behind me and concentrate on trying again.... ](*,)

I know how frustrated you are atm, its been exactly 8 weeks since my d&c and my hpt are STILL postive...doctors are saying that its just taking my body soo long to go back to normal...its breakin my heart right now, i just want to be able to start trying again and everyday that passes with af reminds me of the fact that i shouldnt be getting one because i should have been pregnant :( i hope everything sorts itself out for you quickly xx


----------



## Little_1

Congrats Baby Bump Love, so so pleased for you...hopefully we'll all not be too far behind you! x


----------



## Tanzibar83

hey girls mind if I join?

lost my baby ay 8 weeks 2 days which was yesterday, seeing the sac passing was so sad and hubby and I have just been crying over and over ever since seeing the spotting sunday night. 

I'm not going to wait to try again, as soon as the bleeding stops I'll be using opks and hpts to make sure the HCG has left my system. I'd love to test again in about 20+ days and get a BFP, here's hoping. Your stories have given me hope it's not going to take another 14 fricking months to get there, xxxx


----------



## BeverleyLN

Little_1 said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls wondering if i could join?
> A week ago today at 5 weeks PG exactly i started spotting brown in the morning at the docs she did a internal and my cervix was closed but there was dark discharge, by 11pm i started spotting blood and by 8am the next morning it was red clots and lots of them.
> Thursdays trans U/S confirmed a complete M/C and the nurse also done a urine PG test which was very, very faint, she told me to do another test in a week and if it hadn't turned to neg to call her... we're going away for xmas and she wants to make sure all is well first.
> By Friday night i was just spotting and DH and i got a little carried away on Saturday after a few drinks :blush:
> As of yesterday morning all spotting had stopped and i did a hpt it is still a faint pos... little confused as the nurse said in the hospital that the test she did was almost negative but this test is a faint positive? if i was taking it to find out if were PG i'd be jumping off the walls because the line is so there!!
> 
> So DH and i also DTD last night... i feel completely normal since the M/C was confirmed like i was never even PG... i suppose i was very early and my body jumped back to normal very quickly... The HPT is really bugging me though!!! i just want a neg so i can put it behind me and concentrate on trying again.... ](*,)
> 
> I know how frustrated you are atm, its been exactly 8 weeks since my d&c and my hpt are STILL postive...doctors are saying that its just taking my body soo long to go back to normal...its breakin my heart right now, i just want to be able to start trying again and everyday that passes with af reminds me of the fact that i shouldnt be getting one because i should have been pregnant :( i hope everything sorts itself out for you quickly xxClick to expand...

So sorry for your loss... it is so frustrating! i just want it all over with! keep us updated and congrats to all the ladies who have gotten your BFP... Hoping we're not far behind you all x


----------



## BabyBumpLove

rachelkt said:


> Hello all and welcome to the newcomers, seem to be a few over the last few days :hugs: Sorry that you are all going through this but know that we're all here for eachother :)
> 
> I was so hoping for a bfp for Christmas but unfortunately af eventually came yesterday after a whole week of spotting and confusing/ teasing me into thinking maybe it could be implantation bleeding instead :( Now I am all worried that I started spotting so early, it would only have been about 8dpo - I'm hoping my cycles are just a little off after m/c and will be better next month... Feeling pretty rubbish about it ll right now though:cry:

Awww sorry chicky! I hope things look up for you soon :)


----------



## Little_1

Hey girls, just a quick update...took a hpt today and finally got a NEGATIVE result :) ...its taken 8 weeks from my d&c for my hcg levels to go bak to normal. all i have to wait on now is af coming :S think im gna use opk's next month to see if i am ovulating... hope everyones doing well x


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi everyone

I just read this thread from almost the beginning, and it has given me so much hope. I had an ectopic pregnancy (baby measuring 8 weeks in left fallopian tube - no heartbeat) and had to have surgery a little over 3 weeks ago to remove my tube and also a D&C to remove a 2nd "trick sac" that had formed in my uterus. It has been a real shock...you'll see from my signature that I am already blessed with 3 daughters...so this has really come from left field.

I am now playing the waiting game...either AF or O...and am hoping to get straight back on the bandwagon either way. After reading about those who have gotten pregnant straight away without AF arriving first, I am feeling more confident about going right ahead and trying!

A quick note to *Little_1* - Congratulations on getting your BFN today. I know that sounds weird...but I can't believe the rollercoaster ride you've been on. Waiting 8 weeks...I don't know how you've done it. I tested earlier this week when I was 3 weeks post-surgery, and got a BFN....I was thinking it would still be positive, but thankfully it wasn't. I am now waiting or O or AF, whichever arrives first. I'd imagine that you are now in the same boat. Lots of baby dust to you in the coming weeks.

I hope that we all get our BFP's very soon!


----------



## jcorinne

Tanzibar so sorry for your loss :hugs: This is such a hard time. And when you have been trying for so long it seems like an extra slap in the face. We had been trying for 19 months when I got my BFP only to have it taken away. You have found a really good thread here though. We will all support each other until we get those new BFP's :winkwink:

Little1 glad you finally got a negative...Hopefully that will be the only time I tell you that. Now it means you are ready to get started again. Hoping we all get those BFP's really soon. Babydust to us all!


----------



## Little_1

Tanzibar im very sorry for your loss, we are all hear 4 you. how has everyone been keeping??

Pink Ribbons and jcorinne thank you...it was so frustrating, my emotions ontop of what we have all went thru have been everywhere these last 8 weeks and it was so weird taking a hpt seeing it was positive and being sad..just felt so surreal...i thought i was going to be sad and upset wen i got my bfn but i think because it has taken so long all i felt was relief.. have already been getting af cramps so hopefully it wont take long to arrive, then assoon as it goes i no i can start again... i really hope we all get our bfps soon :) x


----------



## freddie

Yay Little_1 finally you can move onto the next bit, trying for a new bfp :) I know it's weird feeling good about getting a bfn but it just means this horrible bit is finally over!


----------



## jcorinne

Well the :witch: showed up last night. Was really hoping that I could conceive before she arrived again so that maybe it wouldn't hurt my heart so bad. And it was a little heartbreaking when she arrived. Oh well on to another month I guess...


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh thats such a sad thing to read jcorinne, I want to say a lot of positive things about your AF arriving but right now I'm just so sorry you have to go through another bleed when you should be at a time when your baby should be brewing. xxxxxx

How is your AF, they say it can be worse\better than a previous AF, just wondered if thats the case with you?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls... I got my BFN this morning and feel quite excited!
I have 25-26 day cycles so if i treated the start of MC as cycle day 1 AF would be due 31st of Dec or 1st of Jan, we're going on holiday for 2 weeks and will be returning on the 5th of Jan so if AF hasn't shown up by the 9th i will test!


----------



## Little_1

Well girls as you know i got the bfn on wednesday and my af came yesterday morning :) I would say my af is heavier than it used to be and im in alot of pain, waves of nausia and have no energy but im just happy that its here so as soon as it goes i can start again... so nows the confusin bit for me lol do i take yesterday as day 1? and count from there...i really actualy dont know what im doin lmao...

Hope everyones doin good, i have my fxd for everybody this month! x


----------



## jcorinne

Tanzibar83 said:


> Oh thats such a sad thing to read jcorinne, I want to say a lot of positive things about your AF arriving but right now I'm just so sorry you have to go through another bleed when you should be at a time when your baby should be brewing. xxxxxx
> 
> How is your AF, they say it can be worse\better than a previous AF, just wondered if thats the case with you?

AF is pretty much the same as always. Really didn't cramp much at all and normal flow. I am trying the soy isoflavones and black cohosh this month so we'll see if that helps :thumbup: Guess I am trying that since the doc wont give me clomid again until feb. :shrug: Really thought that I had managed to O all by myself this time but apparently it wasn't a good one or something.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Little_1 - my doc told me to treat a day of flow (so any time before 1pm) as cd1, if that helps.

Jcorinne - so how long did you have between your loss and af, how many days was that?


----------



## ljane74

Hi all. I'm new to this board as I've been on the miscarriage support board. I had erpc on Tuesday 13th dec. had some bleeding and cramps on the day and day after but nothing at all since then. And me being me is getting rather impatient and I'm just finding I want to get pg as soon as possible. Reading bits where supposed to be more fertile after mc isn't helping as I keep thinking I should do it now... But my other half is being the sensible half of the 2 of us and saying we've got to wait at least a week after the erpc or until finished the antibiotics hospital gave me which was only a weeks worth anyway. Aaargh don't want to wait but hopefully the days will go quick... :)


----------



## lyndsay49

Hi, I started my MC 28th nov, the bleeding stopped about 2weeks ago. I originally was going to wait until my AF but I cant wait that long! I have been using OPK's but still not got a positive, it is driving me crazy I just want to be pregnant again.


----------



## jcorinne

Tanzibar83 said:


> Little_1 - my doc told me to treat a day of flow (so any time before 1pm) as cd1, if that helps.
> 
> Jcorinne - so how long did you have between your loss and af, how many days was that?


There was 35 days between the loss and AF. I was using OP though and didn't ovulate until dec. 3rd or 4th so that was 23 days or so between loss and ovulation.


----------



## Grey Eyes

:dust::spermy::dust:


jcorinne said:


> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> Oh thats such a sad thing to read jcorinne, I want to say a lot of positive things about your AF arriving but right now I'm just so sorry you have to go through another bleed when you should be at a time when your baby should be brewing. xxxxxx
> 
> How is your AF, they say it can be worse\better than a previous AF, just wondered if thats the case with you?
> 
> AF is pretty much the same as always. Really didn't cramp much at all and normal flow. I am trying the soy isoflavones and black cohosh this month so we'll see if that helps :thumbup: Guess I am trying that since the doc wont give me clomid again until feb. :shrug: Really thought that I had managed to O all by myself this time but apparently it wasn't a good one or something.Click to expand...

Hi, you are the first person I have heard of that is taking black cohosh! How did you hear of it? I was on the dep for two years then got off of it--two years later still no period! Then I started taking black cohosh and BAM got my period back and was pregnant the next month! I had a miscarriage November 18 of this year :cry: I am tempted to take it again... my AF started yesterday (Dec 17) so here we go! Looks like we are on a similar cycle baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

:dust:


Little_1 said:


> Hey girls, just a quick update...took a hpt today and finally got a NEGATIVE result :) ...its taken 8 weeks from my d&c for my hcg levels to go bak to normal. all i have to wait on now is af coming :S think im gna use opk's next month to see if i am ovulating... hope everyones doing well x

Just wanted to give you a boost! I had a d and c also (November 18) and got my cycle back as though day one of m/c was day one of my period. I used opk's (first time ever) to see if I was ovulating and I was. You are a woman and have an amazing bounce-back body! Good luck to you and lots of baby dust!


----------



## jcorinne

Grey Eyes said:


> :dust::spermy::dust:
> 
> 
> jcorinne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> Oh thats such a sad thing to read jcorinne, I want to say a lot of positive things about your AF arriving but right now I'm just so sorry you have to go through another bleed when you should be at a time when your baby should be brewing. xxxxxx
> 
> How is your AF, they say it can be worse\better than a previous AF, just wondered if thats the case with you?
> 
> AF is pretty much the same as always. Really didn't cramp much at all and normal flow. I am trying the soy isoflavones and black cohosh this month so we'll see if that helps :thumbup: Guess I am trying that since the doc wont give me clomid again until feb. :shrug: Really thought that I had managed to O all by myself this time but apparently it wasn't a good one or something.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, you are the first person I have heard of that is taking black cohosh! How did you hear of it? I was on the dep for two years then got off of it--two years later still no period! Then I started taking black cohosh and BAM got my period back and was pregnant the next month! I had a miscarriage November 18 of this year :cry: I am tempted to take it again... my AF started yesterday (Dec 17) so here we go! Looks like we are on a similar cycle baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...

I have been ttc since March 2010. Found out in June 2011 when I was FINALLY referred to a fertility specialist that I was not ovulating at all. So he put me on clomid which I took for 4 cycles before my bfp. I miscarried :cry: on Nov 10th at 6 weeks. The dr. doesn't want to try again until Feb. :shock: I can't wait that long. So I went online and started doing research on natural ways to ovulate. Found several articles about soy isoflavones and black cohosh. Most of what I read said that the American Indians used black cohosh to help women with fertility issues. So I thought hey I might as well give it a try :shrug: Went to the local health store and found a supplement that actually has both in it. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lyndsay49 said:


> Hi, I started my MC 28th nov, the bleeding stopped about 2weeks ago. I originally was going to wait until my AF but I cant wait that long! I have been using OPK's but still not got a positive, it is driving me crazy I just want to be pregnant again.

Hi, I understand how you feel- I m/c'd Nov 18 and started OPK testing about a week later- as soon as bleeding stopped. i ovulated as though my m/c was cd1...Doc told me to TTC asap so that's what I am doing. Just want you to know you are not alone! I want to be pregnant gaain too- and fast!:thumbup:


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hello everyone... Can I join your thread? I've read all the pages and you all seem like a very supportive bunch... I'd love to be a part xx

I've just miscarried over the weekend... I was 6 weeks, 2 days. My husband is just destroyed. We've decided to try again asap. He's very on board, and I'm going to try the exact regimen I was using in November when we conceived. 
I'm also doing a lot of research about herbs that I could take during early pregnancy to prevent miscarriage... I've found a couple that are good for threatened miscarriage, but none that I'd be able to take the whole time. Gonna do a lot of that in the next 14-16 days until ovulation (hopefully)!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hi Buzzymomma, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you get your BFP very soon xxxx


----------



## Reesecup35

Hi all, I'm new here, I was 11 weeks and mc this past Saturday 12/17/11, this is my first mc and hopefully my last, I'm sure we all feel that way huh! I'm over 45 so my time is running short so we will be ttc right away, I had a ultrasound the next day and they found nothing, so I know I mc, I was just about to give up when I got pg with this last one, so no way am I giving up now, I had my first child at 44 she was my miracle baby, she is now 3 and hoping for and praying for a baby sister and brother, She took the news better than we thought she would, next time I'm waiting until I'm 3 months to tell anyone. it took me 24 years to get pg with her and 3 with the last one so I'm hoping and praying to conceive right away! Wishing you all baby dust!


----------



## ami1985

Im TTC in new yr...bring it on xxx


----------



## Little_1

Welcome all the new comers over the past few days. i am so sorry to hear your sad news but hopefully we'll all be able to support eachother and celebrate together wen we all get our bfps...2012's gna be a busy year for babies if we have anything to do with it!!! x


----------



## Buzzymomma

Thanks for the warm welcome :)

reesecup I hope you're able to conceive very soon! 24 years is a long time to wait for a baby... You must be incredibly patient!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Buzzymomma said:


> Hello everyone... Can I join your thread? I've read all the pages and you all seem like a very supportive bunch... I'd love to be a part xx
> 
> I've just miscarried over the weekend... I was 6 weeks, 2 days. My husband is just destroyed. We've decided to try again asap. He's very on board, and I'm going to try the exact regimen I was using in November when we conceived.
> I'm also doing a lot of research about herbs that I could take during early pregnancy to prevent miscarriage... I've found a couple that are good for threatened miscarriage, but none that I'd be able to take the whole time. Gonna do a lot of that in the next 14-16 days until ovulation (hopefully)!

Wow, what kind of herbs? I m/c'd about a month ago. Just about the toughest thing isn't it?! I am so ready to be pregnant again but want to prevent another m/c if I can. Loads of baby dust to you!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

jcorinne said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> :dust::spermy::dust:
> 
> 
> jcorinne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> Oh thats such a sad thing to read jcorinne, I want to say a lot of positive things about your AF arriving but right now I'm just so sorry you have to go through another bleed when you should be at a time when your baby should be brewing. xxxxxx
> 
> How is your AF, they say it can be worse\better than a previous AF, just wondered if thats the case with you?
> 
> AF is pretty much the same as always. Really didn't cramp much at all and normal flow. I am trying the soy isoflavones and black cohosh this month so we'll see if that helps :thumbup: Guess I am trying that since the doc wont give me clomid again until feb. :shrug: Really thought that I had managed to O all by myself this time but apparently it wasn't a good one or something.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, you are the first person I have heard of that is taking black cohosh! How did you hear of it? I was on the dep for two years then got off of it--two years later still no period! Then I started taking black cohosh and BAM got my period back and was pregnant the next month! I had a miscarriage November 18 of this year :cry: I am tempted to take it again... my AF started yesterday (Dec 17) so here we go! Looks like we are on a similar cycle baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have been ttc since March 2010. Found out in June 2011 when I was FINALLY referred to a fertility specialist that I was not ovulating at all. So he put me on clomid which I took for 4 cycles before my bfp. I miscarried :cry: on Nov 10th at 6 weeks. The dr. doesn't want to try again until Feb. :shock: I can't wait that long. So I went online and started doing research on natural ways to ovulate. Found several articles about soy isoflavones and black cohosh. Most of what I read said that the American Indians used black cohosh to help women with fertility issues. So I thought hey I might as well give it a try :shrug: Went to the local health store and found a supplement that actually has both in it. We'll see what happens.Click to expand...

Wow, exactly! My husband is Lakota Oglala Sioux and I consulted with his Gramma and she said take Black Cohosh- so I did. Ovulated within a few weeks! Maybe I should take it again, as my AF arrived a few days ago but that doesn't guarentee ovulation. Can't hurt! I never heard of the soy--what product did you purchase?


----------



## Buzzymomma

Grey eyes I have been looking into false unicorn root. I've read a lot and talked to a naturopath and it's believed to be ok for the first trimester. It helps prevent miscarriages due to hormonal imbalances! Which the ones that aren't chromosomal mostly are (allegedly). 
I've also looked at false unicorn and lobelia together in a capsule, I believe it's called Dr. Christopher's formula. I know a lady who used it when she was having a threatened miscarriage... Her uterus was literally full of blood and her dr was astounded she wasn't miscarrying! She was taking a few of these pills every 3-4 hours at the first sight of threat and her son lived and is a very healthy little boy. 
Lobelia is apparently a "thinking herb". They say if the baby is healthy and viable then it helps the pregnancy continue. If the baby is not healthy then it helps speed up the process and helps the mother recover much faster. 

Sorry for the big post about herbs!


----------



## jcorinne

Grey Eyes said:


> jcorinne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> :dust::spermy::dust:
> 
> 
> jcorinne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> Oh thats such a sad thing to read jcorinne, I want to say a lot of positive things about your AF arriving but right now I'm just so sorry you have to go through another bleed when you should be at a time when your baby should be brewing. xxxxxx
> 
> How is your AF, they say it can be worse\better than a previous AF, just wondered if thats the case with you?
> 
> AF is pretty much the same as always. Really didn't cramp much at all and normal flow. I am trying the soy isoflavones and black cohosh this month so we'll see if that helps :thumbup: Guess I am trying that since the doc wont give me clomid again until feb. :shrug: Really thought that I had managed to O all by myself this time but apparently it wasn't a good one or something.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, you are the first person I have heard of that is taking black cohosh! How did you hear of it? I was on the dep for two years then got off of it--two years later still no period! Then I started taking black cohosh and BAM got my period back and was pregnant the next month! I had a miscarriage November 18 of this year :cry: I am tempted to take it again... my AF started yesterday (Dec 17) so here we go! Looks like we are on a similar cycle baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have been ttc since March 2010. Found out in June 2011 when I was FINALLY referred to a fertility specialist that I was not ovulating at all. So he put me on clomid which I took for 4 cycles before my bfp. I miscarried :cry: on Nov 10th at 6 weeks. The dr. doesn't want to try again until Feb. :shock: I can't wait that long. So I went online and started doing research on natural ways to ovulate. Found several articles about soy isoflavones and black cohosh. Most of what I read said that the American Indians used black cohosh to help women with fertility issues. So I thought hey I might as well give it a try :shrug: Went to the local health store and found a supplement that actually has both in it. We'll see what happens.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, exactly! My husband is Lakota Oglala Sioux and I consulted with his Gramma and she said take Black Cohosh- so I did. Ovulated within a few weeks! Maybe I should take it again, as my AF arrived a few days ago but that doesn't guarentee ovulation. Can't hurt! I never heard of the soy--what product did you purchase?Click to expand...


There is actually a thread on here about the soy. Here is the link https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html I don't know if you are in the U.S. but I went to GNC and bought a product that is just called "Menopause formula dietary supplement". I looked for it on the GNC website but it doesn't show it. It shows a different product called phyto-estrogen which has more stuff in it then the stuff I bought. The one I bought has Black Cohosh Root Extract 160mg, Soy Isoflavone Concentrate 100mg, Isolase 35mg...other ingredients are cellulose, gelatin, and maltodextrin. I figured it couldn't hurt to give it a try. You take it like you do clomid for example CD 3-7 is when I am taking it. You take it 5 days and then stop. And from what I read on the thread on here you should only take the soy for 2 cycles and then take a break. Also I have read that if you take too much soy it can cause you not to ovulate.


----------



## freddie

Hi everyone! I haven'e been on in a little while and there were quite a few pages to catch up on! Hello to all the newcomers, sorry that you've ended up joining us here :hugs: but I look forward to hearing about your BFPs in the near future  I am on CD10 in my second cycle since m/c now so am hoping that I will ov soon!! We are dtd every other day til I get a positive OPK - hoping it'll work!! Anyone else doing the same/ doing it differently? x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi rachel, I'm going to try and recreate the BFP cycle to a tee! I know thats a silly thing but I mean that we'll be dtd 12 hours apart on the fertile days, pillow under bum and stay led down for AT LEAST 30 mins every time. I think this time in the tww I may not temp, not sure yet. I'm just really hoping that I start getting negative hpt's soon then I'll be able to use OPK's properly.

Here's hoping I ovulate soon, not sure when I will though - the cycle I fell pregnant I ov'd cd19 but was on clomid, the month before ov was cd23. Before that I was on nothing and didn't see ov until cd40+ - I really hope my body won't reset itself and not even make me fertile for another 30 odd days - that would really crush me :(

How are you doing?


----------



## freddie

Well hopefully the fact that you have recently been pregnant will mean that your body is geared up to be again soon! I got a negative OPK this morning but noticed ewcm this afternoon (tmi lol) so I am hoping that means I will get a positive soon... It's made me feel a bit more positive today :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh I so hope you're at a fertile time right now, the first part of a cycle is always the longest, once ovulation is here it goes pretty quickly doesn't it?

I can't make my mind up with this mornings HPT, I've let it dry and looking at it from a distance there's no pink and even when I look close up there's no pink BUT it doesn't look like there may a teensy weensy smidge if I use the natural light from the window - god this is driving me insane, is this what you had to go through??? or was it clear cut, one day a line was there, next you were a million percent confident it had gone.


----------



## freddie

Yeah I was the same, I noticed it getting lighter a few times then the second to last test I did I was holding it up to all sorts of light thinking I could see a teeny weeny faintness of a line! I took another one the next day which was a definite negative so you must be nearly there! I also got a positive OPK the same day that I got my negative HPT!


----------



## Grey Eyes

rachelkt said:


> Hi everyone! I haven'e been on in a little while and there were quite a few pages to catch up on! Hello to all the newcomers, sorry that you've ended up joining us here :hugs: but I look forward to hearing about your BFPs in the near future  I am on CD10 in my second cycle since m/c now so am hoping that I will ov soon!! We are dtd every other day til I get a positive OPK - hoping it'll work!! Anyone else doing the same/ doing it differently? x

Yep, I am on cd11 right now...m/c'd November 18 and had one full cycle. Dh is sick so _hopefully_ will get some bd before and during ov!!:blush: Should be by the 1rst or so...:shrug:I will keep fx'd for all of us! :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## JoLM

Hi all,

Sorry its been awhile since i've been on. I've had some sad new regarding my second pregnancy, it seems I did get pregnant again with twins a week after first MC but regretfully my early 8 week scan showed that neither baby had a heartbeat. Hubby and I decided to induce a MC. We've decided to wait a couple of months before trying again. Jo xx


----------



## Islander

so so sorry to hear that Jo xxx


----------



## Grey Eyes

JoLM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry its been awhile since i've been on. I've had some sad new regarding my second pregnancy, it seems I did get pregnant again with twins a week after first MC but regretfully my early 8 week scan showed that neither baby had a heartbeat. Hubby and I decided to induce a MC. We've decided to wait a couple of months before trying again. Jo xx

Hi Jo, I am so sorry for your loss. I think m/c is about the toughest thing a woman can endure. I m/c'd in November also. It seems that my focus is always "getting my baby back" that seems to be my thought process. I understand that's not how life works, but hope is the only thing that carries any comfort. Waiting a couple of months may be a good idea, just to let your body "bounce back". I am on my second cycle and we decided to ttc this month. We'll see!:shrug: Try not to worry too much and just remember to take care of yourself! I have decided to launch into some serious healthy decisions- more than anything it gives me a focus. Good luck and baby dust for next time!:dust:


----------



## freddie

Sorry Jo :hugs:


----------



## freddie

So I got a positive OPK on the 23rd Dec, I am taking it to mean that I probably ovulated on Christmas eve which puts me at 4dpo today. Earlier I went to the toilet and when I wiped there was very pale reddy/ pink discharge (as usual sorry for tmi). Is this too early for implantation bleeding?? Am I just getting my hopes up lol?!


----------



## LuvMy3Babies

I recently had a miscarriage at 5 weeks. I am bleeding lightly now and have light pain. My dr says it is ok to start trying right away, but it is safe to wait 1 month to allow your uterus lining to get back to normal. If not, it could increase miscarriage again. I will wait the month... :( I want to be preggo again :( but I never ever want to experience miscarrying again!


----------



## jcorinne

Jo- I am sooo sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Rachel - keeping my fingers crossed that it is implantation bleeding. 

Well still waiting for a positive OPK. Hasn't happened yet. Last month was a long cycle though. DH is sick so I guess its good that it hasn't been positive yet. Don't think he would have been up to BD'ing yet anyway. Baby dust to us all. Hope all of us get our BFP's this month!!


----------



## crystalclaro

Hi , I'm new here too and I will be ttc right after a mc , we had a mc about 2 weeks into the pregnancy. I had a bfp on dec 8th just 11 or 10 days past O , then had the Mc on the 20th of dec. I have now stopped bleeding and have started checking for impending ovulation with the ovoscope, no signs yet but If I count my first cycle day as the 20th then I should O by the 2nd of Jan. 
I started taking a baby aspirin a day as well as drinking raspberry leaf tea, I plan on taking mucinex starting tomorrow as I have to fly to Hawaii on friday to BD with DH :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls just wanted to update with me. So the spotting stopped days ago and we started trying again, boy that was a strange experience, not having sex for over 2 months then starting it again was odd to say the least. No positive opks but I bought a morrison hpt and tested with fmu which came back negative, the ic hpt also came back negative but I dunno if I believe them you know?! it's only been 2 weeks.

Anyway just using opk's again, got my stash of grapefruit in, sunflower seeds at the ready, preseed all ready - just need that positive now :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

rachelkt said:


> So I got a positive OPK on the 23rd Dec, I am taking it to mean that I probably ovulated on Christmas eve which puts me at 4dpo today. Earlier I went to the toilet and when I wiped there was very pale reddy/ pink discharge (as usual sorry for tmi). Is this too early for implantation bleeding?? Am I just getting my hopes up lol?!

Not too early I think. It is sooOOoo hard not to get our hopes up- hope keeps me going! :) It is all a waiting game:dohh:


----------



## Little_1

hope everyone had a good christmas and happy new year...me an the oh bd last nite...first time since af so i guess wer back to the "trying part" again....good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi everyone. Just updating since I first posted in this group...I had my surgery for ectopic on 21 November. Had a +OPK on the 18th December, and got a BFP on 30th December.

Early days yet, and I'm being very cautious and trying not to get ahead of myself...but I feel like everything is going well so far. I did 2 HPT's, 2 days apart, and the test line got a lot darker...so I'm hoping everything will be OK this time.

So, it can happen, and it was thanks to this forum that I decided to go for it straight away. Not sure what my OB will say...I'm not running off to the doctor just yet. Just going to play it cool for another week or so.


----------



## auntylolo

Congrats Pink Ribbons:happydance:


----------



## Tanzibar83

congratulations Pink Ribbons , I so hope I'm not far behind :)


----------



## freddie

Congrats Pink Ribbon! I too got a positive test today!! :happydance: I feel so happy but very nervous at the same time, period isn't due til Sat so very early I pray this one sticks x


----------



## auntylolo

rachelkt congrats to you! hope I join you in a few days! :happydance:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Yay rachel, what a great way to start the year, hope you're well and taking good care of yourself :)


----------



## freddie

Thank you ladies xxx


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Congratulations Rachel!!! That is wonderful news. Praying that we can both get through the next few weeks and that we have lovely sticky beans!


----------



## Little_1

oooooooo pink ribbons and rachaelkt im so happy for both of you...i hav my fxd that both your little beans dig in deep... iv been feelin quite low these past few days i think its because iv had my first af and now i have to go through this feelin each month of will it show up or wont it...not feeling very hopeful atm but your news has brightened me up a tad xx


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi *little_1* - thanks for your good wishes. You have been on my mind and I was wondering how you are doing? What cycle day are you on now? Have you seen any sign of O? After all of the waiting you did, I'm praying that your cycle regulates straight away, and you can just go for it! I had my low days during all of this...I was inconsolable just a couple of days before Christmas...little did I know what was to come. I know that I've been extremely fortunate to fall so quickly again. Hoping that this is your lucky cycle. I conceived 2 of my DD's in January...so it has been a great month for me. Will keep checking to see how you're going. x


----------



## Little_1

Pink Ribbons said:


> Hi *little_1* - thanks for your good wishes. You have been on my mind and I was wondering how you are doing? What cycle day are you on now? Have you seen any sign of O? After all of the waiting you did, I'm praying that your cycle regulates straight away, and you can just go for it! I had my low days during all of this...I was inconsolable just a couple of days before Christmas...little did I know what was to come. I know that I've been extremely fortunate to fall so quickly again. Hoping that this is your lucky cycle. I conceived 2 of my DD's in January...so it has been a great month for me. Will keep checking to see how you're going. x

Thankx pink ribbons, im on cd 17...i havnt used opk's so i dont no if iv ovulated (starting to wish i had now lol) i havnt noticed any changes in cm or anything but with christmas and everything happening tbh i wasnt even thinkin about it... me and the oh havnt bd very much since af because we've been so busy with christmas...maybe twice i think so i know in my heart that if i hav o'd this month that it hasnt happened but i will get the opk's in and i will start as soon as af comes and goes...just trying to bring myself up atm, gna get into bed with girly dvds and chocolate...tends to help lol x


----------



## jcorinne

Congratulations Rachael and Pink Ribbons!! So happy for you both :happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months to you both. 

Thinking I may be out this month. Been using OP which were the same for like 6 days but never got as dark as the control line. Now they are so light you can barely see them. Guess I didn't O this month :nope: Just got a CBFM that I bid on off ebay. Now just waiting for AF to show up again so I can start using it. Of course I wasn't O'ing before the MC and was taking clomid so I guess that's probably the same road I will end up on. Dr. didn't want to try again for 3 months which will be Feb. but I think I am going to go ahead and make an appt this month. I MC'd naturally no reason he should make me wait so long. :growlmad:


----------



## Little_1

has anyone got really anxious or a little panicked when there af is due? if im on a 28 day cycle (which i dont know) my af will be due on the 13th and this last day iv been gettin quite upset and anxious, like i know iv missed out this month but im still freakin out over every tiny little cramp or breast pain, thinkin to myself...well here comes af... must just be hormonal...feels crap lol


----------



## freddie

Little_1 I was totally the same, I felt so down every month as af approached, I think it was all the hopes I had pinned on it not turning up just built up so much emotion! Remember you're not out until she shows!! :hugs:


----------



## Little_1

well af due 2day...no sign as of yet...but i seem to hav ovary pains so im jus waiting on the witches arrival....gna take a hpt today because im being taken into hospital for a camera test tomorrow so i needa no whether or not it can be done...think iv got to the stage in the month where i just want it to come so it will go away and i can start again lol how u keeping rachelkt? xx


----------



## freddie

Oooh let us know the result of the hpt!! I am worried at the mo... been up to the epu this week for blood tests due to some bleeding. I had bright red blood on Wednesday and have had brown spotting since. My hcg levels came back and they have just about doubled but I can't help but still be worried cos of the spotting :( I'm booked in for a scan next Friday and am just hoping and praying that it shows everything is ok...


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hope everything turns out well for you rachelt, let us know what happens in the scan won't you?

As for me, I ovulated!!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAY I didn't think I was that lucky, thought because of the irregular cycles it wouldn't happen for months. FF has me at 4dpo but I'm actually 3dpo :) not long til test day


----------



## freddie

Will do... Woop for ovulating fingers crossed you caught it!!! :)


----------



## jcorinne

Well my lmp was Dec. 15th. I used ovulation predictors after but didn't ovulate. Haven't seen the witch since. Took a few HPT's just to make sure but they have all been negative. It has been almost 3 months since the MC and I have only had 1 cycle since. I am going back to the fertility doctor on Feb. 1st. Not sure where he is going to start this time. Wish he hadn't made me wait 3 months after losing my little bean. But at least it is finally time to start really trying again :thumbup: Hoping for the best.


----------



## want2b_momma

I had a MC in October. It was early but still a terrible experiance. Im so sorry for you loss. My fiance and I were TCC right after the MC. And just got our BFP :) Hoping this one sticks. I used Vitex after my MC to help regulate my cycles. Not sure if its what helped or not, but my friend had a sucess story on it. And lots of good reads on the internet about it... 

Good luck! Lots of baby dust sent you way!!!!


----------



## jcorinne

Congrats on your BFP. Hoping for mine soon. My MC was Nov. 10th. Ready and eager to get some help ovulating as I don't ovulate without medication. H & H 9 months to you. :flower:


----------



## Hotbump

Hi everyone! Well here is my story my name is Cindy and I found out that I was expecting on January 4th, I was so suprise because we werent even trying I was 5wks 4 days and my hcg levels were as following

1904-hcg level 1-17-2012
745-hcg level 1-22-2012
156-hcg level 1-25-2012

I have an appointment to check my hcg levels again on the 15th but I'm tired of being poked with needles :cry: I only bled for about 5 days or so. I took a pregnancy test and got a VERY faint positive, today I took another one and no positive I'm guessing my hcg level went down to 0 :shrug: All I know is that I'm not going to my appointment and going to start right away, I want my baby :hissy: I feel fine and bleeding stopped about 11 days ago...Is anyone else trying without AF or going to the Dr.?


----------



## jcorinne

Hotbump so sorry for your loss :hugs: MC is such a difficult thing to experience. My MC was Nov. 10th and I started trying again before AF. Unfortunately for me, I haven't gotten my BFP yet. Starting the clomid again this month so still hopeful. I have read other women's post on here though that have gotten their BFP again before AF. Good luck :flower:


----------

